# Una sola frase per esprimervi ...



## tesla (1 Ottobre 2011)

fra i mille pensieri del tradito e del traditore, fra le nebbie, i tornanti in salita, il raggomitolarsi della mente, esiste una sola frase che contiene "il tutto", la summa delle vostre riflessioni? 
la mia mi è balenata ieri, si è fatta strada dalle profondità melmose del dolore e dei ricordi e ho capito che rappresentava l'essenza di quel qualcosa che mi strugge...

la mia frase è "*non era abbastanza*"...

spiegazione: penso alle risate, alla complicità, alle piccole cose piene di significato, agli scherzi e al rincorrerci ridendo, ai cartocci di pizza mangiata sul molo, ai sorrisi e al capirsi al volo senza una parola. ma....*non era abbastanza*. non è bastato a salvarci.

se avete anche voi un frase che riassume "il tutto" del vostro dolore e sconcerto, che riguarda l'essenza di ciò che vi ha ferito e la relativa constatazione, potete metterla qui, con una spiegazione.


----------



## MK (1 Ottobre 2011)

Sono un pessimo marito ma sarò un ottimo padre. L'ennesima bugia.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sono un pessimo marito ma sarò un ottimo padre. L'ennesima bugia.


Invece io credo che esistano mariti (magari non proprio pessimi ma così e così) che sono degli ottimi padri


----------



## MK (1 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece io credo che esistano mariti (magari non proprio pessimi ma così e così) che sono degli ottimi padri


Certo che esistono. Io mi riferivo al mio


----------



## Daniele (1 Ottobre 2011)

"Sei la migliore persona che ho mai incontrato, è solo che questo rapporto mi spaventava, era troppo serio e volevo un poco d'aria!"
Mi ha fatto male essere punito perchè essere la migliore persona che ha incontrato...le ho rovinato la vita dopo solo per togliere di mezzo quel giudizio di migliore persona e sono felice di averlo fatto.


----------



## Andy (1 Ottobre 2011)

Solo una frase: Io sono una persona seria.
Ci metterei la pena capitale.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che esistono. Io mi riferivo al mio


Scusa non avevo capito, pensavo a un discorso generale....Mi spiace


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Ottobre 2011)

il mio ex marito (lui a me): "La vita non è una soap opera"

il mio ex inglese (io di lui): "Once a prick, always a prick"


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> il mio ex marito (lui a me): *"La vita non è una soap opera"*
> il mio ex inglese (io di lui): "Once a prick, always a prick"


Il grassetto lo dice sempre anche il mio


----------



## kay76 (1 Ottobre 2011)

*Non riesco ancora a credere che TU, proprio TU, abbia fatto questo a ME.*

Perchè se penso a come lui mi ha sempre amato, guardato, voluto, non posso credere che l'abbia fatto.

Perchè se penso che, in fondo, non ha mai smesso di amarmi, non posso accettare che l'abbia fatto.

Perchè se penso a com'eravamo, a come siamo sempre stati, non è possibile che l'abbia fatto.

Perchè se vedo com'è ora, in questo istante, immerso completamente in NOI, non capirò mai perchè l'ha fatto.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Ottobre 2011)

Hai un coniglio in tasca o sei solo contento di vedermi ?  (Una mia amica)


----------



## kay76 (1 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai un coniglio in tasca o sei solo contento di vedermi ?  (Una mia amica)


mia nonna mi racconta che una delle prime volte che si sono baciati disse a mio nonno: "ma cos'hai  in tasca?" e lui "niente,...una penna..."   ma detta in dialetto genovese sarebbe più carina......


----------



## Tubarao (1 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> mia nonna mi racconta che una delle prime volte che si sono baciati disse a mio nonno: "ma cos'hai  in tasca?" e lui "niente,...una penna..."   ma detta in dialetto genovese sarebbe più carina......


provaci.....l'accento, e la cadenza ligure in genere, mi piacciono un sacco....


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Ottobre 2011)

Rivivrei tutto, gioie e dolori.

Perché quello che sono oggi è il risultato delle mie esperienze, della strada percorsa.
Il percorso e la sua "continuità" sono gli unici elementi che mi hanno portato ad un risultato di cui sono pienamente soddisfatto.
Perciò, se fosse necessario, rifarei tutto in quanto garanzia di successo.


----------



## zona del disastro (1 Ottobre 2011)

Rifarei tutto.
Anche se non mi ha garantito niente...


----------



## stellanuova (2 Ottobre 2011)

*
tu sei e sarai sempre la donna della mia vita, io ti amo da morire*

yessss ma non sono stata l'unica .....


----------



## kay76 (2 Ottobre 2011)

Tra qualche ora vado a un matrimonio e quindi sarò costretta a risentire quelle parole, quella promessa, a cui ho sempre dato molto valore.

*Prometto di esserti fedele sempre, nella gioia e nel dolore, in salute e in malattia, e di amarti e onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita.*

Credo che questa promessa possa essere rotta in molti modi, e che l'avere una storia extra sia solo uno dei tanti modi in cui si possa venir meno ad essa.
L'ho sempre considerata una sorta di "bignami" del matrimonio, non è facile rispettarla quotidianamente, tutti i giorni della vita.

Pochi mesi fà si è sposata una persona a me molto cara e quando hanno detto queste parole il mio cuore ha fatto un tuffo, sò che anche oggi sarà così.


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao kay,

Il tuo avatar è molto bello … 
Mi fa sognare e sperare … 
L’autunno … piano piano gli alberi si spogliano … 
Come noi … ci togliamo piano piano questo doloro di dosso … 
Per rinascere in primavera … 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai un coniglio in tasca o sei solo contento di vedermi ?  (Una mia amica)


mae west, che nella versione originale dice "hai una pistola in tasca o sei contento di vedermi?"
seconda citazione con il coniglio: jessica rabbit


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2011)

Scopami. 
Fammi male.


----------



## Tubarao (2 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mae west, che nella versione originale dice "hai una pistola in tasca o sei contento di vedermi?"
> seconda citazione con il coniglio: jessica rabbit


Infatti lei lo disse citando Jessica 

Non sapevo quella di Mae West....che film è ?


----------



## astonished (2 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> fra i mille pensieri del tradito e del traditore, fra le nebbie, i tornanti in salita, il raggomitolarsi della mente, esiste una sola frase che contiene "il tutto", la summa delle vostre riflessioni?
> la mia mi è balenata ieri, si è fatta strada dalle profondità melmose del dolore e dei ricordi e ho capito che rappresentava l'essenza di quel qualcosa che mi strugge...
> 
> la mia frase è "*non era abbastanza*"...
> ...


Lei che in piena fase di ricostruzione del matrimonio, mentre facevamo (quello che io credevo fosse ancora) amore, mi chiama col nome del suo amante: un lapsus molto rivelatorio, al di là dello sconcerto che ne derivò in quel'istante. :blank:

Ciao.


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> *Lei che in piena fase di ricostruzione del matrimonio, mentre facevamo (quello che io credevo fosse ancora) amore, mi chiama col nome del suo amante*: un lapsus molto rivelatorio, al di là dello sconcerto che ne derivò in quel'istante. :blank:
> 
> Ciao.



CAZZO!



:uhoh:​


----------



## astonished (2 Ottobre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Lei che in piena fase di ricostruzione del matrimonio, mentre facevamo (quello che io credevo fosse ancora) amore, mi chiama col nome del suo amante: un lapsus molto rivelatorio, al di là dello sconcerto che ne derivò in quel'istante. :blank:
> 
> Ciao.





Mari' ha detto:


> CAZZO!
> 
> 
> 
> :uhoh:​



Acqua passata Marì: se non fosse stato anche per quel lapsus forse ora starei ancora in quel pantano :sonar: 

Ciao :up:


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Acqua passata Marì: se non fosse stato anche per quel lapsus forse ora starei ancora in quel pantano :sonar:
> 
> Ciao :up:



Questo "lapsus" non lo avevi mai raccontato ... sono felice per te che tutto ti sia lontano :amici:


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> mia nonna mi racconta che una delle prime volte che si sono baciati disse a mio nonno: "ma cos'hai  in tasca?" e lui "niente,...una penna..."   ma *detta in dialetto genovese *sarebbe più carina......


Abiti dalle mie parti kay  ?


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> se avete anche voi un frase che riassume "il tutto" del vostro dolore e sconcerto, che riguarda l'essenza di ciò che vi ha ferito e la relativa constatazione, potete metterla qui, con una spiegazione.


La frase di mio marito 'non so perchè l'ho fatto, non mi è mai piaciuto come con te'.

L'avrei accoppato.


----------



## kay76 (2 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Abiti dalle mie parti kay  ?


Sono di Genova, ma ora mi sono spostata nei dintorni.


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Sono di Genova, ma ora mi sono spostata nei dintorni.


----------



## kay76 (2 Ottobre 2011)

*idem*



Sole ha detto:


> La frase di mio marito *'non so perchè l'ho fatto, non mi è mai piaciuto come con te'.
> 
> *L'avrei accoppato.




anch'io dopo questa frase volevo ucciderlo!


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> anch'io dopo questa frase volevo ucciderlo!


Sì. Quando me l'ha detto ho pensato questo: se mente è un bugiardo senza vergogna, ma se dice la verità mi ha spezzato il cuore per niente.

Ora che è passato un po' di tempo e ne abbiamo parlato tanto e sinceramente, ho capito che purtroppo c'era del vero in quella frase. E forse avrei preferito che fosse una bugia.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì. Quando me l'ha detto ho pensato questo: se mente è un bugiardo senza vergogna, ma se dice la verità mi ha spezzato il cuore per niente.
> 
> Ora che è passato un po' di tempo e ne abbiamo parlato tanto e sinceramente, ho capito che purtroppo c'era del vero in quella frase. E forse avrei preferito che fosse una bugia.


Maddai uffi...banastre...non capite il maschilese eh?
Vorrei vedere se ti diceva ah cara sapessi...tu proprio non sei bona da niente...loro si eh che mi hanno fatto godere come non mai...ed è per questo che non sono stato capace di resistere...
Cazzo una roba così doveva ucciderti.

Ma ho capito cosa intendi dire...
Come può arrivare a confrontare sua moglie, la sua compagna...con altre?
Direi che alcuni maschi, fanno fatica ad inserirsi in un ruolo, anzi entrano ed escono dai ruoli...


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai uffi...banastre...non capite il maschilese eh?
> Vorrei vedere se ti diceva ah cara sapessi...tu proprio non sei bona da niente...loro si eh che mi hanno fatto godere come non mai...ed è per questo che non sono stato capace di resistere...
> Cazzo una roba così doveva ucciderti.


Non credo che mi avrebbe ucciso, anzi, mi avrebbe stimolato.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non credo che mi avrebbe ucciso, anzi, mi avrebbe stimolato.


Stimolato a fare che?
NOn ti capisco eh?
Mo me la segno...
Ma c'è qualcosa che non mi quadra...
Sai no?
Una donna ieri mi fa, ah conte che uomo tu sai apprezzare la compagnia femminile a 360 gradi...
Io la guardo esterefatto e le dico...ma veramente sai...la migliore compagnia femminile è quando la donna è a 90...
Vafanculo Conte maiale...
Ma uffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...cosa ho detto di male?
Me lo spieghi?


----------



## kay76 (2 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì. Quando me l'ha detto ho pensato questo: se mente è un bugiardo senza vergogna, ma se dice la verità mi ha spezzato il cuore per niente.
> 
> Ora che è passato un po' di tempo e ne abbiamo parlato tanto e sinceramente, ho capito che purtroppo c'era del vero in quella frase. E forse avrei preferito che fosse una bugia.


certo, anch'io ho pensato questo. Ho pensato "mi ha dato stà mazzata per una cosa che non ne valeva veramente la pena".
Oppure non vuole farmi soffrire troppo quindi addocisce la pillola.

Io nel mio immaginario, ho sempre pensato che la storia extra dovesse essere una cosa "meravigliosa".
All'inizio non riuscivo a credere alle sue parole. Perchè pensavo " io metterei tutto a repentaglio solo se mi innamorassi pazzamente, solo per poter vivere una cosa fantastica". Magari per poi scoprire che era un fuoco di paglia.Però almeno il "durante" dovrebbe essere veramente qualcosa di speciale. 
Forse se fosse stata così per lui, è vero, avrei magari sofferto di più, ma tutto avrebbe più senso.

Io non lo so, non ho raggiunto ancora certezze. A volte penso ancora come dice il Conte, che non mi dica la verità per non farmi troppo del male.

Ma aldilà delle cose che lui mi dice percepisco, sento a pelle, che stà storia non deve essere stata un granchè.


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Stimolato a fare che?*
> NOn ti capisco eh?
> Mo me la segno...
> Ma c'è qualcosa che non mi quadra...
> ...


Stimolato a fare meglio


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Ma aldilà delle cose che lui mi dice percepisco, sento a pelle, che stà storia non deve essere stata un granchè.


Il sesso coniugale, se funziona bene, è il miglior sesso che ci sia, per me.

Mancano i brividi dell'incertezza, della scoperta, del proibito. Ma quelli passano in fretta. A quel punto, o cambi amante ogni mese, come Lothar, o capisci che i brividi non sono poi così fondamentali nella vita. E torni in te.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Stimolato a fare meglio


Tu stimolata a fare meglio?
Sesesesesese...una può anche dire...ah si?
Stai là con le tue amichette e non rompere le ovaie a me...no?
Allora lui si sfregola le mani e corre dalle amichette...
Tu poi ti incazzi ancora di più...

Ovvio comunque tener sedotto il proprio compagno dovrebbe dare piacere eh?
Senti lo so che io avrei bisogno di essere sedato...più che sedotto...

Io le dico...
Ohi, sai come vanno certe cose no?
Mi guarda storto e mi fanno male le dita...
Se arriva a sorridermi e a dirmi...crack...
Uhm...


----------



## stellanuova (3 Ottobre 2011)

*sole e kay*

ho già descritto la tipa con cui mio marito ha fatto sesso,
una cessa terrificante (per me) e con spessore intellettivo 
pari a zero.

considerando che mio marito è un bell'uomo ma io pure
mi ritengo una bella donna, avrei capito una bella giovane
e scafata a cui piace l'over 50 e ce ne sono TANTE da quello
che leggo in giro.

Considerato il fatto che era solo sesso e l'ho perdonato
quello che mi ammorba ancora è il *pessimo *gusto della
scelta.

E' questo che non capisco.


----------



## tesla (3 Ottobre 2011)

sto leggendo frasi che hanno scavato ferite incolmabili, ma secondo me sono catartiche.
ce la possiamo fare!


----------



## kay76 (3 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> ho già descritto la tipa con cui mio marito ha fatto sesso,
> una cessa terrificante (per me) e con spessore intellettivo
> pari a zero.
> 
> ...


Guarda, io non ho un dato un volto all'altra. In principio avrei voluto fortemente sapere come fosse. Ma ora sinceramente non m'interessa. E il fatto di non sapere come sia esteriomente me la rende ancora più indifferente. Come se non esistesse.
come sia come persona, non ne ho idea. Non la conosco e non posso giudicare.
Nonostante tutto nutro ancora stima e rispetto per mio marito e questo mi porta a credere che se un tipo come lui le ha voluto un pò di bene, fosse una bella persona. Quindi capisco il tuo sconcerto nel constatare che l'altra fosse a parte brutta fuori, insignificante dentro.

rispetto al discorso che facevamo con Sole, io mi riferivo e credo anche lei, non all'amante, ma alla storia in sè.


----------



## stellanuova (3 Ottobre 2011)

Io mi riferivo alla frase pronunciata dal marito di Sole

'non so perchè l'ho fatto, non mi è mai piaciuto come con te'.

poi sara' vero ? credo di no, altrimenti non l'avrebbe fatto ma
qui entra in ballo il lothar-pensiero che da una parte mi ha confortato,
dall'altra inceve mi ha aperto un mondo "diverso"
Mio marito è come Lothar ??
Questo è il dilemma


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo alla frase pronunciata dal marito di Sole
> 
> 'non so perchè l'ho fatto, non mi è mai piaciuto come con te'.
> 
> ...


Ti do un consiglio...
Frequenta Lothar, così vedi se ci sono analogie eh?
Magari poi ti dici...
Lothaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...facciamo una chat maiala su fb?
Poi la mostri a tuo marito e vediamo effetton catartico no?


----------



## melania (4 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> *Non riesco ancora a credere che TU, proprio TU, abbia fatto questo a ME.*
> 
> Perchè se penso a come lui mi ha sempre amato, guardato, voluto, non posso credere che l'abbia fatto.
> 
> ...


Scusate...manco da un po'
Però scusa Kay, non puoi..questo lo dovevo dire io.
Com'è 'sta storia..Io lo dovevo scrivere..solo che tu hai fatto prima!
Ma non è che tu sei me?


----------



## kay76 (4 Ottobre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Scusate...manco da un po'
> Però scusa Kay, non puoi..questo lo dovevo dire io.
> Com'è 'sta storia..Io lo dovevo scrivere..solo che tu hai fatto prima!
> Ma non è che tu sei me?


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> *Non riesco ancora a credere che TU, proprio TU, abbia fatto questo a ME.*
> 
> Perchè se penso a come lui mi ha sempre amato, guardato, voluto, non posso credere che l'abbia fatto.
> 
> ...



...sai cosa mi dice il mio psicologo (gran brava persona):

...MA L'HA FATTO !!

Kay, parti da questo dato di fatto, che è incancellabile, non ci rimuginare più (come ho fatto tanto anch'io) e VAI AVANTI  !


----------



## melania (4 Ottobre 2011)

E...altro spunto di riflessione.
Io la conosco l'altra, abbastanza bene. Non siamo mai state amiche, diciamo che non ci siamo mai piaciute molto. Anzi, in passato, più o meno ai tempi della storia con mio marito, mi evitava; ho capito dopo perché. Comunque, la conosco abbastanza per vedere quanto sia diversa da me.
E se vado con la memoria ai tempi in cui da fidanzati, qualcuno degli amici di mio marito, mi rincorreva perché voleva conoscermi..volevano conoscere quella che l'aveva conquistato, lui, il solitario che diceva di aspettare la donna della sua vita. Se penso a quando mi dedicava "alba chiara"..ora vedo lei..che non va nemmeno al bagno senza rifarsi il trucco....insicura, instabile. Ed io che sono la roccia, che sono la saggia. Boh! Cosa ci faceva con lei..perché proprio una come lei?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2011)

vediamo... io di frasi ne ho due, pronunciate da lui:
1) non appena costretto ad ammettere il tradimento, di fronte a prove inconfutabili: 'SONO STATO UN COGLIONE, SONO IMPERDONABILE'
2) dopo alcuni giorni, la prima volta che tentavamo di parlarne: 'QUANDO MI HAI SCOPERTO MI SONO SENTITO SOLLEVATO, NON SAPEVO COME USCIRNE'
Sono orgogliosa di dire che in ambo le occasioni sono riuscita a dominare i miei istinti, rifuggendo la violenza fisica.


----------



## melania (4 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vediamo... io di frasi ne ho due, pronunciate da lui:
> 1) non appena costretto ad ammettere il tradimento, di fronte a prove inconfutabili: 'SONO STATO UN COGLIONE, SONO IMPERDONABILE'
> 2) dopo alcuni giorni, la prima volta che tentavamo di parlarne: 'QUANDO MI HAI SCOPERTO MI SONO SENTITO SOLLEVATO, NON SAPEVO COME USCIRNE'
> Sono orgogliosa di dire che in ambo le occasioni sono riuscita a dominare i miei istinti, rifuggendo la violenza fisica.


E dato che anche queste frasi qua sono trite e ritrite e anch'io, meschina, le ho sentite..
Avrei un'invito o una preghiera a tutti coloro che hanno intenzione di tradire o sono in procinto di farlo:
" Se scoperti, almeno cercate di essere originali, va'.."


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2011)

Il mio ha battuto tutti però! 
La sua amante è venuta sotto casa mia e mi ha raccontato tutto, nel mentre lui arriva mi guarda e mi fa: "NON E' COME PENSI...POSSO SPIEGARTI!".... ora voi ditemi cosa cazzo c'era da spiegare!


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Stimolato a fare meglio


mah, sarà.
l'unico stimolo che mi farebbe venire è quello di un calcio in culo


----------



## dottor manhattan (4 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...sai cosa mi dice il mio psicologo (gran brava persona):
> 
> ...MA L'HA FATTO !!
> 
> Kay, parti da questo dato di fatto, che è incancellabile, non ci rimuginare più (come ho fatto tanto anch'io) e VAI AVANTI  !


Esatto, prima lo si accetta meglio è. E' vero che sia un fatto soggettivo, ma è anche una questione di tempo.

E poi, è anche normale. Nel senso che quella repulsione istintiva è normale in quanto ci evidenzia "l'inadeguatezza" del partner.
Per cui, se ve ne è la possibilità e validi motivi, si accetta quel dato di fatto e si va avanti.


----------



## dottor manhattan (4 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Il mio ha battuto tutti però!
> La sua amante è venuta sotto casa mia e mi ha raccontato tutto, nel mentre lui arriva mi guarda e mi fa: "NON E' COME PENSI...POSSO SPIEGARTI!".... ora voi ditemi cosa cazzo c'era da spiegare!


Certo che, in quella situazione, uscirsene con una frase del genere è un po'....come dire....da idiota.

Il silenzio era più appropriato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Il mio ha battuto tutti però!
> La sua amante è venuta sotto casa mia e mi ha raccontato tutto, nel mentre lui arriva mi guarda e mi fa: "NON E' COME PENSI...POSSO SPIEGARTI!".... ora voi ditemi cosa cazzo c'era da spiegare!


 ma ... poi... cos'ha spiegato??? certo che... belle facce di tolla, eh?


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Certo che, in quella situazione, uscirsene con una frase del genere è un po'....come dire....da idiota.
> 
> Il silenzio era più appropriato.


appunto! no comment....



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ... poi... cos'ha spiegato??? certo che... belle facce di tolla, eh?


all'inizio mi ha detto che non era vero nulla e che lei si era inventata tutto perchè lui "l'aveva rifiutata"....poi ha confessato che altro avrebbe dovuto fare!


----------



## melania (4 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Il mio ha battuto tutti però!
> La sua amante è venuta sotto casa mia e mi ha raccontato tutto, nel mentre lui arriva mi guarda e mi fa: "NON E' COME PENSI...POSSO SPIEGARTI!".... ora voi ditemi cosa cazzo c'era da spiegare!


Simy, se non fosse che queste sono davvero situazioni tragiche..che dire, bisognava filmarlo. Proprio una scena da oscar, da battere perfino Woody Allen.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti do un consiglio...
> Frequenta Lothar, così vedi se ci sono analogie eh?
> Magari poi ti dici...
> Lothaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...facciamo una chat maiala su fb?
> Poi la mostri a tuo marito e vediamo effetton catartico no?


Ehm ehm ma tu non sai che andando via dal ristorante noi due.....ahahhahaha ovvio scherzo,ma confermo che Stella sia una donna ffascinante,elegante,e intelligente...non capisco il marito.
Io cesse ne avrei avute un tir pieno,ma con il cavolo che mi sono abbassato...


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Simy, se non fosse che queste sono davvero situazioni tragiche..che dire, bisognava filmarlo. Proprio una scena da oscar, da battere perfino Woody Allen.


infatti! ma almeno oggi mi ci faccio 4 risate sopra!


----------



## tesla (4 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Il mio ha battuto tutti però!
> La sua amante è venuta sotto casa mia e mi ha raccontato tutto, nel mentre lui arriva mi guarda e mi fa: "NON E' COME PENSI...POSSO SPIEGARTI!".... ora voi ditemi cosa cazzo c'era da spiegare!


sono basita, non so come sia possibile ma una simile nefandezza fa ridere persino nei film!



Minerva ha detto:


> mah, sarà.
> l'unico stimolo che mi farebbe venire è quello di un calcio in culo


se sdoganassimo la pratica del calcio in culo, secondo me l'umanità farebbe grandi passi avanti, perlomeno psicologicamente


----------



## Andy (4 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Il mio ha battuto tutti però!
> La sua amante è venuta sotto casa mia e mi ha raccontato tutto, nel mentre lui arriva mi guarda e mi fa: "*NON E' COME PENSI...POSSO SPIEGARTI!*".... ora voi ditemi cosa cazzo c'era da spiegare!


Troppi film di Lino Banfi (la dottoressa in vacanza ecc...) portano a questi risultati...
A me invece è stato detto: *non sono affari tuoi*, che come vedi è anche peggio...


----------



## kay76 (4 Ottobre 2011)

e allora come vi sembra questa:

*ti ho tradito, ma non è questo il punto, il punto è che le cose fra noi non vanno granchè bene*


----------



## Andy (4 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> e allora come vi sembra questa:
> 
> *ti ho tradito, ma non è questo il punto, il punto è che le cose fra noi non vanno granchè bene*


Almeno lì puoi rispondere: *allora ora vanno male del tutto, vai con Dio...*
Quando ti si dice *non sono fatti tuoi*, te ne vai pure mazziato, oltre che cornuto...


----------



## kay76 (4 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Almeno lì puoi rispondere: *allora ora vanno male del tutto, vai con Dio...*
> Quando ti si dice *non sono fatti tuoi*, te ne vai pure mazziato, oltre che cornuto...


*non sono fatti tuoi * è fantastica in effetti!!!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> e allora come vi sembra questa:
> 
> *ti ho tradito, ma non è questo il punto, il punto è che le cose fra noi non vanno granchè bene*


Embè? Che ha detto di strano?
Se le cose andassero bene si sarebbe rivolto altrove?
Ma io vi chiedo...ma cosa hanno di speciale sti uomini? 
Che vi fanno soffrire così tanto?


----------



## sienne (4 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

ragazzi ... mi avete fatto ridere ... 

è talmente assurdo ... 

Andy, la tua poi è proprio il massimo ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (4 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah, sarà.
> l'unico stimolo che mi farebbe venire è quello di un calcio in culo


Ma sì, Minerva, era una risposta surreale. Per fortuna non me l'ha detto, ma se l'avesse fatto un calcio in culo sarebbe stato il minimo, ovviamente. Era per sdrammatizzare un po', per tenere testa al Conte.

Io le faccine le uso poco eh, ma porca miseria, quando le uso non le caga nessuno


----------



## kay76 (4 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè? Che ha detto di strano?
> Se le cose andassero bene si sarebbe rivolto altrove?
> Ma io vi chiedo...ma cosa hanno di speciale sti uomini?
> Che vi fanno soffrire così tanto?


Infatti ha detto una cosa che sarà anche giustissima ma che senso ha dirla dopo un attimo che mi hai confessato il tradimento?
voler immediatamente colpevolizzare l'altro, che avrà anche le sue colpe...bè ma in quel momento...non sò se sai cos'è quel momento....non è veramente il caso...
Magari dimmelo qualche giorno dopo. Dammi il tempo di riprendermi.


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Troppi film di Lino Banfi (la dottoressa in vacanza ecc...) portano a questi risultati...
> A me invece è stato detto: *non sono affari tuoi*, che come vedi è anche peggio...


Pensavo che nessuno potesse battermi...e invece .... dai Andy prendiamola a ridere


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma sì, Minerva, era una risposta surreale. Per fortuna non me l'ha detto, ma se l'avesse fatto un calcio in culo sarebbe stato il minimo, ovviamente. Era per sdrammatizzare un po', per tenere testa al Conte.
> 
> Io le faccine le uso poco eh, ma porca miseria, quando le uso non le caga nessuno


Tu dunque osi tenermi testa?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Infatti ha detto una cosa che sarà anche giustissima ma che senso ha dirla dopo un attimo che mi hai confessato il tradimento?
> voler immediatamente colpevolizzare l'altro, che avrà anche le sue colpe...bè ma in quel momento...non sò se sai cos'è quel momento....non è veramente il caso...
> Magari dimmelo qualche giorno dopo. Dammi il tempo di riprendermi.


Maddai...ma casso...
Ricordati che la colpa è sempre degli altri no?
No non so cosa sia quel momento...
Ma mi vengono i brividi solo a pensare come ci rimarrei se una notizia del genere venisse da una persona che amo alla follia, e che ha condiviso con me la mia vita: non oso...


----------



## kay76 (5 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai...ma casso...
> Ricordati che la colpa è sempre degli altri no?
> No non so cosa sia quel momento...
> Ma mi vengono i brividi solo a pensare come ci rimarrei se una notizia del genere venisse da una persona che amo alla follia, e che ha condiviso con me la mia vita: non oso...


E' scioccante, raggelante, ti si ferma il cuore...non sò come descriverlo...io scesi dalla macchina mentre andava..........e per caso passava di lì un nostro amico....sfiga vuole che fosse il più pettegolo della compagnia...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> fra i mille pensieri del tradito e del traditore, fra le nebbie, i tornanti in salita, il raggomitolarsi della mente, esiste una sola frase che contiene "il tutto", la summa delle vostre riflessioni?
> la mia mi è balenata ieri, si è fatta strada dalle profondità melmose del dolore e dei ricordi e ho capito che rappresentava l'essenza di quel qualcosa che mi strugge...
> 
> la mia frase è "*non era abbastanza*"...
> ...


A circa un anno e passa dal fatto, mi rimane una frase che chiude tutti i ricordi, una frase che oltre a chiuderli apre una vita fatta soltanto per il rispetto verso me stesso e soltanto ed unicamente verso me stesso, apre un mondo di menzogne dove la realtà attuale riesce a vivere per il ricordo "sbagliato che avevo del mondo e di mia moglie. vaffanculo!


----------



## melania (5 Ottobre 2011)

E però.
a Claudio, a Simy, a Sole, a Kay..Andy e a tutti gli altri che in questo momento non mi vengono in mente..avete anche pensato:
" ok, meno male che ora non c'è più tutto quel rosa". Voglio dire avete preso tutto d'un colpo la consapevolezza piena che vedevamo la nostra vita attraverso delle lenti rosa, anche troppo rosa? Ora il rosa non c'è più, e così non possiamo più confonderci, non possiamo più farci male.


----------



## melania (5 Ottobre 2011)

Scusa Tesla..ovviamente nel mio elenco ci sei anche tu...


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> E però.
> a Claudio, a Simy, a Sole, a Kay..Andy e a tutti gli altri che in questo momento non mi vengono in mente..avete anche pensato:
> " ok, meno male che ora non c'è più tutto quel rosa". Voglio dire avete preso tutto d'un colpo la consapevolezza piena che vedevamo la nostra vita attraverso delle lenti rosa, anche troppo rosa? Ora il rosa non c'è più, e così non possiamo più confonderci, non possiamo più farci male.


Ciao,

Quel rosa …

è quella fiducia profonda, quella condivisione, quella pazienza, quel rispetto, quel pensierino al mattino … ecc. 

Guarda, che io non vivevo in una favola … ero molto consapevole, che un rapporto bisognava curarlo.

È lui che ora rivuole quel rosa ... 

Per me, è raccontarsela pensare in questo modo … 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> E però.
> a Claudio, a Simy, a Sole, a Kay..Andy e a tutti gli altri che in questo momento non mi vengono in mente..avete anche pensato:
> " ok, meno male che ora non c'è più tutto quel rosa". Voglio dire avete preso tutto d'un colpo la consapevolezza piena che vedevamo la nostra vita attraverso delle lenti rosa, anche troppo rosa? Ora il rosa non c'è più, e così non possiamo più confonderci, non possiamo più farci male.


Come ti sbagli!! 
Adesso so soltanto che anche da adulto posso soffrire , e so anche che il futuro con un'altro evento di cui adesso non ho cognizione potrebbe farmi soffrire ancora di più. ( forse adesso la corazza è più rinforzata, ma forse.)


----------



## melania (5 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Come ti sbagli!!
> Adesso so soltanto che anche da adulto posso soffrire , e so anche che il futuro con un'altro evento di cui adesso non ho cognizione potrebbe farmi soffrire ancora di più. ( forse adesso la corazza è più rinforzata, ma forse.)


No.
Io ho sofferto come non avevo MAI sofferto prima d'allora, mai. Ora sono molto più forte e nel contempo molto meno ingenua. Credo che se anche mi dovesse succedere di essere tradita di nuovo, soffrirei certo, ma il mondo crollò allora...ora non potrebbe andare ancora più giù, mi spiego?


----------



## melania (5 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Quel rosa …
> 
> ...


Scusa in che senso dici raccontarsela?


----------



## Simy (5 Ottobre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> E però.
> a Claudio, a Simy, a Sole, a Kay..Andy e a tutti gli altri che in questo momento non mi vengono in mente..avete anche pensato:
> " ok, meno male che ora non c'è più tutto quel rosa". Voglio dire avete preso tutto d'un colpo la consapevolezza piena che vedevamo la nostra vita attraverso delle lenti rosa, anche troppo rosa? Ora il rosa non c'è più, e così non possiamo più confonderci, non possiamo più farci male.


non ho mai guardato al mio rapporto con le lenti rosa....ho solo raggiunto maggiore consapevolezza di tante cose....e forse mi sono fatta le "ossa" per il futuro; ma se dovesse succedere ancora mi farò male di nuovo...di questo ne sono certa


----------



## Andy (5 Ottobre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> E però.
> a Claudio, a Simy, a Sole, a Kay..Andy e a tutti gli altri che in questo momento non mi vengono in mente..avete anche pensato:
> " ok, meno male che ora non c'è più tutto quel rosa". Voglio dire avete preso tutto d'un colpo la consapevolezza piena che vedevamo la nostra vita attraverso delle lenti rosa, anche troppo rosa? Ora il rosa non c'è più, e così non possiamo più confonderci, non possiamo più farci male.


Quel "rosa", non so se definirlo così, era lo *stare bene*. Avere un senso di pace, una serenità. Quando non c'è più, non voluto da noi, tolto quel rosa, rimane molto grigio. Si è più forti? Sinceramente non lo so. Sicuro si è più tristi e nell'immediato si è anche più cattivi, poi il tempo ci riporta chi siamo davvero. Io non credo molto nelle corazze. Infatti a me è successo più volte: la corazza me la sento nell'immediato, ma è una corazza di odio, non di consapevolezza. E non è bella la vita senza quel rosa. Certo, mille volte vivere sempre nel grigio, piuttosto che vivacchiare nel rosa e poi puntualmente ricadere nel grigio: non ti abituerai mai.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> No.
> Io ho sofferto come non avevo MAI sofferto prima d'allora, mai. Ora sono molto più forte e nel contempo molto meno ingenua. Credo che se anche mi dovesse succedere di essere tradita di nuovo, soffrirei certo, ma il mondo crollò allora...ora non potrebbe andare ancora più giù, mi spiego?


Certo che ti spieghi.
Solo che vorrei farti capire che non esiste solo il tradimento a ferire una persona, ed a fargli crollare il mondo addosso.
E poi rifletto e dico, se i traditori che "hanno perdonato" se vengono nuovamente traditi dopo alcuni anni, siamo sicuri che il dolore non sia uguale o magari peggio? 
Può essere che dopo anni dal tradimento ritorniamo ad avere quella fiducia totale o quasi totale al partner? uhmm e se riacquistiamo quella fiducia ? e porca paletta non dipende da noi melania, quello che il futuro sarà, sarà!! e non dipende soltanto da noi averlo per come sarà "purtroppo". Sarebbe bello costruirci un futuro per come noi lo vogliamo.


----------



## Andy (5 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Certo che ti spieghi.
> Solo che vorrei farti capire che non esiste solo il tradimento a ferire una persona, ed a fargli crollare il mondo addosso.
> E poi rifletto e dico, se i traditori che "hanno perdonato" se vengono nuovamente traditi dopo alcuni anni, siamo sicuri che il dolore non sia uguale o magari peggio?
> Può essere che dopo anni dal tradimento ritorniamo ad avere quella fiducia totale o quasi totale al partner? uhmm e se riacquistiamo quella fiducia ? e porca paletta non dipende da noi melania, quello che il futuro sarà, sarà!! e non dipende soltanto da noi averlo per come sarà "purtroppo". Sarebbe bello costruirci un futuro per come noi lo vogliamo.


Infatti, per il futuro io non credo molto nella sola volontà. Ci sono una serie di concause: la fortuna e conoscere la gente giusta (mica tutti hanno veri amici o conoscenze giuste per un lavoro soddisfacente). Purtroppo nell'ultimo caso non basta nemmeno la volontà: a volte una persona è antipatica "a pelle" agli altri (è nata così, non si cambia il mondo) e qualsiasi cosa farà, avrà sempre meno dagli altri rispetto a chi è nato con la faccia da simpaticone o da rubacuori affascinante...


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Scusa in che senso dici raccontarsela?


Ciao,

Tu scrivi “meno male che non c’è più tutto quel rosa” … io ti rispondo, che per me, non è così. 

Quel rosa rappresentava la base, le fondamenta … 

Quel rosa … era un rapporto sincero, basato sulla fiducia … quella consapevolezza di sapere che non si è soli … 

Se non c’è quel rosa … cosa c’è?

Cosa rimane?

Amarezza e solitudine … 

Sienne


----------



## Andy (5 Ottobre 2011)

Anche chi fa del male, chi tradisce senza scrupoli ama sapere che al mondo c'è gente che vorrebbe vedere del rosa, che vorrebbe credere in qualcosa di bello (non menandocela con la storia che la vita è corta e che bisogna solo divertirsi): perchè è proprio per quella gente che loro vivono come vivono. Noi siamo il loro carburante. Altrimenti sarebbe l'anarchia e nell'anarchia regnerebbe solo il più forte.
Non conviene essere tutti uguali, e non conviene di più a chi la morale la distorce a proprio vantaggio. Altrimenti dovrebbe competere con quasi tutti e la sua vita ne perderebbe.


----------



## melania (5 Ottobre 2011)

Non credo di essermi spiegata. Che cosa è per me il rosa di allora? La prima cosa che gli dissi quando scoprii tutto, fra le lacrime : "cos'hai fatto? Tu non sai che eri un mito per me, l' unico." Non potrà mai più essere così.La mia vita non è grigia, io amo ancora mio marito e sto ricostruendo con lui. Ora le cose vanno bene, ma ho accettato che siamo solo un uomo e una donna, fallaci in quanto tali. Ecco _io prima non lo sapevo_.


----------



## tesla (5 Ottobre 2011)

a me succede una cosa surreale leggendo questa discussione... mi viene da ridere!
non capisco se sia ilarità paradossa oppure le cazzate che ci hanno detto siano esilaranti... 
abbiamo un campionario di facce da culo al nostro fianco (o abbiamo avuto) che potrebbero ambire a premi internazionali


----------



## kay76 (5 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> a me succede una cosa surreale leggendo questa discussione... mi viene da ridere!
> non capisco se sia ilarità paradossa oppure le cazzate che ci hanno detto siano esilaranti...
> abbiamo un campionario di facce da culo al nostro fianco (o abbiamo avuto) che potrebbero ambire a premi internazionali


E' vero, in fondo fanno ridere.
concordo sulle facce da culo.....


----------



## Andy (5 Ottobre 2011)

Scusate, forse vado un pò OT, ma siccome si parla di frasi.
Se state con una persona di cui vi fidate, date quello che potete, e fate tutto per costruire, nel momento in cui scoprite che è stata tutta una menzogna, il fatto di parlarne con qualcuno, di sfogarsi, anche di andare su un forum a raccontare la propria storia in forma anonima, senza fare nomi e cognomi... è giusto anche essere accusato di diffamazione? Di raccontare i propri fatti agli altri? Dopotutto è lei che ha mancato di rispetto a me facendomi credere altro, e non è poi troppo comodo che tutto si concluda in una bolla di sapone, senza che quello ferito si sfoghi, dopo che in tutti questi anni ha subito solo bugie, depistaggi e della sua vita non ha, *letteralmente*, visto nulla?


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> E' vero, in fondo fanno ridere.
> concordo sulle facce da culo.....


la sindrome di Stoccolma ha colpito ancora...

beate voi che la pijate a ridere...

ahahahahah


----------



## tesla (5 Ottobre 2011)

andy, non ho capito niente


----------



## Andy (5 Ottobre 2011)

Cioè, sei stato trattato male e tradito. Tu ti sei sempre comportato bene ed hai rispettato e dato molto di più.
Alla fine te ne vai senza scrupoli.
Il tradito si sfoga con qualcuno parlando della propria disavventura (che è brutta): diffama? O è umano farlo?


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Cioè, sei stato trattato male e tradito. Tu ti sei sempre comportato bene ed hai rispettato e dato molto di più.
> Alla fine te ne vai senza scrupoli.
> Il tradito si sfoga con qualcuno parlando della propria disavventura (che è brutta): diffama? O è umano farlo?


Ti vuole denunciare per diffamazione? E' umano sfogarsi, è da denuncia la minaccia.


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusate, forse vado un pò OT, ma siccome si parla di frasi.
> Se state con una persona di cui vi fidate, date quello che potete, e fate tutto per costruire, nel momento in cui scoprite che è stata tutta una menzogna, il fatto di parlarne con qualcuno, di sfogarsi, anche di andare su un forum a raccontare la propria storia in forma anonima, senza fare nomi e cognomi... è giusto anche essere accusato di diffamazione? Di raccontare i propri fatti agli altri? Dopotutto è lei che ha mancato di rispetto a me facendomi credere altro, e non è poi troppo comodo che tutto si concluda in una bolla di sapone, senza che quello ferito si sfoghi, dopo che in tutti questi anni ha subito solo bugie, depistaggi e della sua vita non ha, *letteralmente*, visto nulla?


Hai il diritto di sfogarti. Ma è essenziale che tu lo faccia anonimamente.

Allo stesso tempo non è strano che lei si senta ferita se metti in piazza le vostre cose.


----------



## Andy (5 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Hai il diritto di sfogarti. Ma è essenziale che tu lo faccia anonimamente.
> 
> Allo stesso tempo non è strano che lei si senta ferita se metti in piazza* le vostre cose*.


Le sue cose, di mio c'era solo la fiducia.
Comunque non ho mai fatto nomi e cognomi. Naturalmente se lei legge i racconti capisce di essere il soggetto incriminato (ci mancherebbe altro...), ma solo lei lo saprebbe.
Con degli amici è diverso: loro sapevano chi era e io potevo raccontare tranquillamente. O no?


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Ottobre 2011)

Andy non lo so. Se lei vuole che non ne parli, puoi rispettare quella scelta senza nulla togliere che tu possa sfogarti.
Questo è il motivo, per mia scelta, per il quale sembro sempre autoreferenziale.


----------



## Andy (5 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Andy non lo so. Se lei vuole che non ne parli, *puoi rispettare quella scelta* senza nulla togliere che tu possa sfogarti.
> Questo è il motivo, per mia scelta, per il quale sembro sempre autoreferenziale.


Come si può rispettare una persona che non merita rispetto?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Non credo di essermi spiegata. Che cosa è per me il rosa di allora? La prima cosa che gli dissi quando scoprii tutto, fra le lacrime : "cos'hai fatto? Tu non sai che eri un mito per me, l' unico." Non potrà mai più essere così.La mia vita non è grigia, io amo ancora mio marito e sto ricostruendo con lui. Ora le cose vanno bene, ma ho accettato che siamo solo un uomo e una donna, fallaci in quanto tali. Ecco _io prima non lo sapevo_.


Sai melania mi stai portando indietro nel tempo.
Ricordo tutto attimo per attimo di quei giorni, quei mesi. 
Ricordo, e solo adesso mentre scrivo queste righe riesco a fare un quadro di quei giorni di quell'attimo! sai cosa dissi a mia moglie quando lei mi disse: clà si ti ho tradito perdonami perdonami se puoi, tu non te lo meritavi tu sei un uomo a cui devo tutto devo la mia crescita.... ed altro ancora melania, e tutto questo ricordo che fu tra un tripudio di lacrime mie in occhi di ghiaccio che io conosco perfettamente, credo che quegli occhi in quei momenti trasmettevano odio amore dolore angoscia tutto in uno stesso attimo. Gli dissi ..... ti perdono.. ti perdono non piangere io ti conosco so chi sei.
Tutto questo ed altro ancora mi fa capire quanto amavo ( ed amo ora in maniera diversa) quella donna. Anche in quel momento pensavo soltanto al suo dolore e non al mio che era da infarto.


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Come si può rispettare una persona che non merita rispetto?



Ignorala  .


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> a me succede una cosa surreale leggendo questa discussione... mi viene da ridere!
> non capisco se sia ilarità paradossa oppure le cazzate che ci hanno detto siano esilaranti...
> abbiamo un campionario di facce da culo al nostro fianco (o abbiamo avuto) che potrebbero ambire a premi internazionali


auahhhahahahaah mitica!


----------



## Andy (5 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ignorala  .


Lo so. Purtroppo a causa sua ho avuto ripercussioni su tutto il resto (il lavoro soprattutto), e ogni volta, qualsiasi problema, penso a lei, a quanto dovevo evitarla dall'inizio.
Oggi mi è arrivata la sorpresa dell'aumento dell'assicurazione di 120 euro (a semestre). Sono dei ladri, e nella condizione in cui mi trovo ora, mi pesa tantissimo. Non riesco a non pensare che sia tutta colpa sua. Perchè è la verità.


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Come si può rispettare una persona che non merita rispetto?


   Non ripagandola con la stessa moneta. Lo fai più per te cheper lei.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusate, forse vado un pò OT, ma siccome si parla di frasi.
> Se state con una persona di cui vi fidate, date quello che potete, e fate tutto per costruire, nel momento in cui scoprite che è stata tutta una menzogna, il fatto di parlarne con qualcuno, di sfogarsi, anche di andare su un forum a raccontare la propria storia in forma anonima, senza fare nomi e cognomi... è giusto anche essere accusato di diffamazione? Di raccontare i propri fatti agli altri? Dopotutto è lei che ha mancato di rispetto a me facendomi credere altro, e non è poi troppo comodo che tutto si concluda in una bolla di sapone, senza che quello ferito si sfoghi, dopo che in tutti questi anni ha subito solo bugie, depistaggi e della sua vita non ha, *letteralmente*, visto nulla?


Credo che nella vita si possa fare tutto, tutto fino a quando non si lede se stessi, la società ed il prossimo.


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo so. Purtroppo a causa sua ho avuto ripercussioni su tutto il resto (il lavoro soprattutto), e ogni volta, qualsiasi problema, penso a lei, a quanto dovevo evitarla dall'inizio.
> Oggi mi è arrivata la sorpresa dell'aumento dell'assicurazione di 120 euro (a semestre). Sono dei ladri, e nella condizione in cui mi trovo ora, mi pesa tantissimo. Non riesco a non pensare che sia tutta colpa sua. Perchè è la verità.


Andy, queste sono le conseguenze=il prezzo di incontri sbagliati, conserva questa esperienza, ti servira' in futuro


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non ripagandola con la stessa moneta. Lo fai più per te cheper lei.


La brutta o bella azione e di chi la fa, non di chi la riceve


----------



## Andy (5 Ottobre 2011)

Cerco di andare avanti, ma penso che in me si è rotto qualcosa. Non in me, intendendo su me stesso, ma per come ora sto vedendo il mondo. Mi sembra di vedere nei volti della gente, dei sorrisi con i denti affilati e la bava che cade dalla bocca. Non provo più empatia, non la voglio più provare. E' come vedere un videogioco di ruolo: devi armarti, arrivare alle armi più pesanti e non aspettare le mosse, ma colpire e rubare il bottino.
Davvero. Vedo ai TG i sermoni di Papa e similia davanti folle di... mostri.
E in TV i politici che parlano del bene della gente, ma che intascano solo al loro conto in banca e a quello dei propri figli.
Ragazzi, che schifo.


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Cerco di andare avanti, ma penso che in me si è rotto qualcosa. Non in me, intendendo su me stesso, ma per come ora sto vedendo il mondo. Mi sembra di vedere nei volti della gente, dei sorrisi con i denti affilati e la bava che cade dalla bocca. Non provo più empatia, non la voglio più provare. E' come vedere un videogioco di ruolo: devi armarti, arrivare alle armi più pesanti e non aspettare le mosse, ma colpire e rubare il bottino.
> Davvero. Vedo ai TG i sermoni di Papa e similia davanti folle di... mostri.
> E in TV i politici che parlano del bene della gente, ma che intascano solo al loro conto in banca e a quello dei propri figli.
> Ragazzi, che schifo.


Ti consiglio solo una cosa: Non chiuderti come un riccio, la Vita va vissuta in tutte le versioni :mrgreen: non ne bella e nemmeno brutta, e' reale


----------



## Andy (5 Ottobre 2011)

La ricerca... l'università...
Ragazzi, in TV ci prendono per il culo.
Sono stato 7 anni (sette) dall'altra parte a "fare ricerca". Non so chi di voi ha mai avuto a che fare con la ricerca vera.
Ho letto centinaia di pubblicazioni scientifiche. Inutili, nulle, senza scopo se non quello, a volte, di mettere un grafico che non serve a nulla e nessuno. E si riversano soldi a quelle persone... che vanno in piazza a manifestare: non toglieteci i nostri diritti! Diritti a cosa? A fare una vita di cazzeggi?
Scusate lo sfogo assolutamente OT, la smetto...

PS: d'altro canto, dove stavo io, un prof (bello con potere) lo diceva: che qui dobbiamo mangiare e sistemarci...


----------



## melania (5 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Sai melania mi stai portando indietro nel tempo.
> Ricordo tutto attimo per attimo di quei giorni, quei mesi.
> Ricordo, e solo adesso mentre scrivo queste righe riesco a fare un quadro di quei giorni di quell'attimo! sai cosa dissi a mia moglie quando lei mi disse: clà si ti ho tradito perdonami perdonami se puoi, tu non te lo meritavi tu sei un uomo a cui devo tutto devo la mia crescita.... ed altro ancora melania, e tutto questo ricordo che fu tra un tripudio di lacrime mie in occhi di ghiaccio che io conosco perfettamente, credo che quegli occhi in quei momenti trasmettevano odio amore dolore angoscia tutto in uno stesso attimo. Gli dissi ..... ti perdono.. ti perdono non piangere io ti conosco so chi sei.
> Tutto questo ed altro ancora mi fa capire quanto amavo ( ed amo ora in maniera diversa) quella donna. Anche in quel momento pensavo soltanto al suo dolore e non al mio che era da infarto.


Sì Claudio,
questo è quello che intendevo dire con la faccenda del rosa, se si è tanto amato si può tentare la ricostruzione, però a mio avviso ci si amerà in maniera diversa, forse più onesta, non so..ma sicuramente più consapevole.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La ricerca... l'università...
> Ragazzi, in TV ci prendono per il culo.
> Sono stato 7 anni (sette) dall'altra parte a "fare ricerca". Non so chi di voi ha mai avuto a che fare con la ricerca vera.
> Ho letto centinaia di pubblicazioni scientifiche. Inutili, nulle, senza scopo se non quello, a volte, di mettere un grafico che non serve a nulla e nessuno. E si riversano soldi a quelle persone... che vanno in piazza a manifestare: non toglieteci i nostri diritti! Diritti a cosa? A fare una vita di cazzeggi?
> ...


Già lo sai anche tu di questo ne sono sicuro, un grafico, una parola, un sole che tramonta, un fiore che muore, tutto ha un senso, e quel senso cambia di volta in volta nel percorso della nostra vita e di chi sta vivendo quell'attimo.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Già lo sai anche tu di questo ne sono sicuro, un grafico, una parola, un sole che tramonta, un fiore che muore, tutto ha un senso, e quel senso cambia di volta in volta nel percorso della nostra vita e di chi sta vivendo quell'attimo.


Ma quando un albero cade nella foresta e nessuno è li a testimoniarlo, farà rumore o no ?
















































Cosi, era tanto per partecipare, e poi ce stava bene con l'andazzo del thread no ?


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2011)

*Vabbe dico la mia*

Quando (anni fa) ho scoperto il fattaccio mio marito mi disse: E' capitato = It happen! ... con la spatola degli hamburger gli stavo per staccare la testa dal collo :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## kay76 (5 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la sindrome di Stoccolma ha colpito ancora...
> 
> beate voi che la pijate a ridere...
> 
> ahahahahah


 secondo te dovremmo piangere tutto il giorno??

a volte è anche necessario sdrammatizzare un pò.


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quando (anni fa) ho scoperto il fattaccio mio marito mi disse: E' capitato = It happen! ... con la spatola degli hamburger gli stavo per staccare la testa dal collo :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


Maddai Marì......TAKE IT EASY! :rotfl:

Però poi l'hamburger glielo hai cotto?


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Maddai Marì......TAKE IT EASY! :rotfl:
> 
> *Però poi l'hamburger glielo hai cotto?*



Ma sei matto   mica stavo cucinando  ero in cucina vicina ai cassetti delle posate e cazzettini vari  il posto dei coltellazzi era distante 


Oggi ci rido, ma otto anni fa piangevo per la rabbia. :mrgreen:


----------



## stellanuova (5 Ottobre 2011)

Marì, sono passati otto anni quindi,
ritengo non abbia più commesso questo errore da allora
secondo te perchè ?
Mi spiego, sono ben contenta per te e per voi come coppia
ma esiste una "ricetta" perchè ciò non accada più ?
forse l'arnese che avevi in mano gli ha fatto capire qualcosa ?


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Marì, sono passati otto anni quindi,
> ritengo non abbia più commesso questo errore da allora
> secondo te perchè ?
> Mi spiego, sono ben contenta per te e per voi come coppia
> ...


Secondo me, li per li, avrà pensato: "dai, dai...che forse mi è andata bene...mi prepara la cena!"


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Marì, sono passati otto anni quindi,
> ritengo non abbia più commesso questo errore da allora
> secondo te perchè ?
> Mi spiego, sono ben contenta per te e per voi come coppia
> ...


Si, son passati otto anni  i primi tre anni ce le siamo date di tutti i colori, verbalmente e fisicamente  abbiamo fatto di tutto e di piu', abbiamo anche divorziato  e' stata una sofferenza per entrambi  io per la sua slealta' e lui per aver tradito se stesso ed i suoi principi (e' un grande moralista  ) ora sono cinque anni che regna la serenita', uniti per scelta e non per obbligo.

La lezione l'abbiamo capita tutti e due, chi per un verso e chi per un altro verso :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Secondo me, li per li, avrà pensato: "dai, dai...che forse mi è andata bene...mi prepara la cena!"


Scemone :mrgreen: stasera le bistecche le ha cucinate lui, come anche le patate al forno :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## kay76 (5 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si, son passati otto anni  i primi tre anni ce le siamo date di tutti i colori, verbalmente e fisicamente  abbiamo fatto di tutto e di piu', abbiamo anche divorziato  e' stata una sofferenza per entrambi  io per la sua slealta' e lui per aver tradito se stesso ed i suoi principi (e' un grande moralista  ) *ora sono cinque anni che regna la serenita', uniti per scelta e non per obbligo*.
> 
> *La lezione l'abbiamo capita tutti e due, chi per un verso e chi per un altro verso* :mrgreen:



vi ammiro!!!!

spero di poterle dire anch'io un giorno queste cose!


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> vi ammiro!!!!
> 
> spero di poterle dire anch'io un giorno queste cose!


Pero' Kay ci abbiamo lavorato a quattro mani eh  lui ed io.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> secondo te dovremmo piangere tutto il giorno??
> 
> a volte è anche necessario sdrammatizzare un pò.


Anche perchè poi Lothar si incazza eh?
E parte la solfa che qua dentro è tutto un piagnisteo...


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Marì, sono passati otto anni quindi,
> ritengo non abbia più commesso questo errore da allora
> secondo te perchè ?
> Mi spiego, sono ben contenta per te e per voi come coppia
> ...





kay76 ha detto:


> vi ammiro!!!!
> 
> spero di poterle dire anch'io un giorno queste cose!


Ragazze  ... se puo' servirli il mio ingresso nel forum: 

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/2006-x-la-curiosita-di-p-r


----------



## kay76 (5 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ragazze  ... se puo' servirli il mio ingresso nel forum:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/2006-x-la-curiosita-di-p-r



Grazie Marì.........

Bello quando dici: "lui che ha fatto e che fà tutto per me..proprio io devo voltargli le spalle?sarebbe anche questo un tradimento"


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Grazie Marì.........
> 
> Bello quando dici: "lui che ha fatto e che fà tutto per me..proprio io devo voltargli le spalle?sarebbe anche questo un tradimento"


... e ancora oggi fa tanto per me ... lo diro' sempre: Il tradimento mi ha restituito un uomo migliore di come era prima


----------



## kay76 (5 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e ancora oggi fa tanto per me ... lo diro' sempre: Il tradimento mi ha restituito un uomo migliore di come era prima


Anche il mio mi sembra migliore....è che ho troppa paura, per adesso, di prendere un abbaglio....ma tanto questo solo il tempo potrà dirmelo...


----------



## kay76 (5 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche perchè poi Lothar si incazza eh?
> E parte la solfa che qua dentro è tutto un piagnisteo...


bravo!

questo 3d è bellissimo perchè mi ha dato proprio l'idea, viste le "frasette", di quanto la vita possa essere tragica e comica allo stesso tempo.


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Anche il mio mi sembra migliore....è che ho troppa paura, per adesso, di prendere un abbaglio....ma tanto questo solo *il tempo* potrà dirmelo...


Giustissimo :up: il Tempo non mente, e' galantuomo.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> bravo!
> 
> questo 3d è bellissimo perchè mi ha dato proprio l'idea, viste le "frasette", di quanto la vita possa essere tragica e comica allo stesso tempo.


Credimi...
IO se potessi vorrei finire i miei giorni così:
[video=youtube;dcd3RXH_IAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcd3RXH_IAM[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (5 Ottobre 2011)

L'amore. L'amicizia. L'infanzia. Il rimorso. Il dolore. Sono tutti racchiusi in quelle due tirate di pipa e il sorriso finale di Noodles. Opera d'Arte.


----------



## stellanuova (5 Ottobre 2011)

Marì ...... grazie, e grazie per la condivisione, l'ho letta con molta attenzione  

                    :bravooo:


----------



## stellanuova (5 Ottobre 2011)

Conte .... abbiamo gli stessi gusti filmografici ?
once upon a time in america MITICOOOOO


----------



## kay76 (5 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Credimi...
> IO se potessi vorrei finire i miei giorni così:
> [video=youtube;dcd3RXH_IAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcd3RXH_IAM[/video]


per l'ennesima volta l'ho guardato e per l'ennesima volta l'ho adorato....e in quel sorriso che c'è tutto...bè fantastico


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Conte .... abbiamo gli stessi gusti filmografici ?
> once upon a time in america MITICOOOOO


Adoro quel film, assieme a 900, e assieme a quei bravi ragazzi...Casinò, 
[video=youtube;w2aw8h3qTxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2aw8h3qTxc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Massone (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non ho mai parlato male di te.

(che consolazione)


----------



## Lostris (6 Ottobre 2011)

*Se tornassi indietro...*

una frase che non significa nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> *Se tornassi indietro...*
> 
> una frase che non significa nulla.


 *se... si... potesse... tornare indietro* Mamma mia quanto poco si riesce ad essere originali nella vita, eh?


----------



## Andy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *se... si... potesse... tornare indietro* Mamma mia quanto poco si riesce ad essere originali nella vita, eh?


Già, se io potessi tornare indietro, inizierei tutto dalle scuole superiori: invece di studiare (come un coglione) avrei fatto il puttaniere


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Già, se io potessi tornare indietro, inizierei tutto dalle scuole superiori: invece di studiare (come un coglione) avrei fatto il puttaniere


 non prendertela ma... poco originale anche questo


----------



## Andy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non prendertela ma... poco originale anche questo


Infatti


----------



## Ultimo (6 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> *Se tornassi indietro...*
> 
> una frase che non significa nulla.


Se tornassi indietro, non cambierei nulla della mia vita.
Se tornassi indietro e cambiassi qualcosa.... quello che adesso sono non sarei!


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Se tornassi indietro, non cambierei nulla della mia vita.
> Se tornassi indietro e cambiassi qualcosa.... quello che adesso sono non sarei!


Quoto e approvo! :up:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Ottobre 2011)

Bhè io un'addrizzatina ad un paio di cosette la darei; niente d'importante, un paio di cosette di contorno........


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bhè io un'addrizzatina ad un paio di cosette la darei; niente d'importante, un paio di cosette di contorno........


 anche 'na cioncatina...:infermo:


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Le sue cose, di mio c'era solo la fiducia.
> Comunque non ho mai fatto nomi e cognomi. Naturalmente se lei legge i racconti capisce di essere il soggetto incriminato (ci mancherebbe altro...), ma solo lei lo saprebbe.
> Con degli amici è diverso: loro sapevano chi era e io potevo raccontare tranquillamente. O no?


Scrivo prima di leggere il resto.

In un forum, senza nomi, puoi scrivere quello che vuoi, non è diffamazione.
Con i tuoi amici o con altra gente, è diffamazione se racconti cose false.
E' punibile anche se le dai pubblicamente (pubblicamente) della puttana, visto che è sia un insulto, sia diffamazione fino al momento che non si vende davvero per denaro.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La ricerca... l'università...
> Ragazzi, in TV ci prendono per il culo.
> Sono stato 7 anni (sette) dall'altra parte a "fare ricerca". Non so chi di voi ha mai avuto a che fare con la ricerca vera.
> Ho letto centinaia di pubblicazioni scientifiche. Inutili, nulle, senza scopo se non quello, a volte, di mettere un grafico che non serve a nulla e nessuno. E si riversano soldi a quelle persone... che vanno in piazza a manifestare: non toglieteci i nostri diritti! Diritti a cosa? A fare una vita di cazzeggi?
> ...


Stai vedendo tutto nero Andy, altro che grigio...
Evidenzi esclusivamente ciò che va male, ma così ti neghi le cose belle.

Di quello che tu dici, io ho esperienza, e non la vedo assolutamente come te, per dire. E non ho la pappa assicurata, per dire.


----------



## Andy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scrivo prima di leggere il resto.
> 
> In un forum, senza nomi, puoi scrivere quello che vuoi, non è diffamazione.
> Con i tuoi amici o con altra gente, è diffamazione se racconti cose false.
> E' punibile anche se le dai pubblicamente (pubblicamente) della puttana, visto che è sia un insulto, sia diffamazione fino al momento che non si vende davvero per denaro.


Infatti, nel forum, mai fatto nomi. Con amici ho raccontato la verità: erano i miei amici e non capisco perchè a loro dovevo raccontare bugie, visto che i miei erano sfoghi, non mi andava nulla in tasca, e loro sapevano chi era (qualcuno anche, soprattutto le ragazze, mi dicevano pure che era "strana" in tempi non sospetti...).
Pubblicamente mai. Anzi, le ultime volte per la strada mi ha gridato lei in faccia (un vaffanculo grande così) e messo le mani addosso, danneggiandomi gli occhiali.
Alla fine, mi ha pure detto: ti odio, perchè mi hai diffamata, e racconti falsità sul mio conto... una persona, lei, che con me diffamava  e insultava a destra e sinistra sui miei stessi amici (quella si crede la reginetta della comitiva, quel mio amico si dovrebbe lavare perchè se ne va in giro con la bavetta all'angolo della bocca, quell'altro è così, quell'altro colà, quello ruba, quello ha la moglie ma se la fa con le studentesse, l'ho visto io come si atteggia...)


----------



## Andy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stai vedendo tutto nero Andy, altro che grigio...
> Evidenzi esclusivamente ciò che va male, ma così ti neghi le cose belle.
> 
> Di quello che tu dici, io ho esperienza, e non la vedo assolutamente come te, per dire. E non ho la pappa assicurata, per dire.


Sai, ho visto le cose belle quali sono: quando tu puoi dare e trovi gente che prende, allora è bello. Dovrei negare le cose belle, ovvero dare di me agli altri? Soldi, compagnia, sorrisi, simpatia? E a me chi le da?
 Quando non vuoi più dare, perchè ti svegli, invece sei tu quello sbagliato... avessi mai trovato persone che danno oltre che ricevere, senza chiedere...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti, nel forum, mai fatto nomi. Con amici ho raccontato la verità: erano i miei amici e non capisco perchè a loro dovevo raccontare bugie, visto che i miei erano sfoghi, non mi andava nulla in tasca, e loro sapevano chi era (qualcuno anche, soprattutto le ragazze, mi dicevano pure che era "strana" in tempi non sospetti...).
> Pubblicamente mai. Anzi, le ultime volte per la strada mi ha gridato lei in faccia (un vaffanculo grande così) e messo le mani addosso, danneggiandomi gli occhiali.
> Alla fine, mi ha pure detto: ti odio, perchè mi hai diffamata, e racconti falsità sul mio conto... una persona, lei, che con me diffamava  e insultava a destra e sinistra sui miei stessi amici (quella si crede la reginetta della comitiva, quel mio amico si dovrebbe lavare perchè se ne va in giro con la bavetta all'angolo della bocca, quell'altro è così, quell'altro colà, quello ruba, quello ha la moglie ma se la fa con le studentesse, l'ho visto io come si atteggia...)


Andy, non ti preoccupare. Non credo proprio che ti denuncerà per diffamazione, andrebbe male a lei. Se non hai raccontato falsità, ed essendo la vostra una relazione nota e alla luce del sole -più o meno- non hai fatto nulla di male, e assolutamente nulla di punibile dalla legge.
Se ti minaccia di denunciarti per diffamazione, tranquillo e sereno le dici "fallo, e vedrai quante belle cose escono su di te".

ma soprattutto... evitala se puoi... la stai sentendo ancora?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai, ho visto le cose belle quali sono: quando tu puoi dare e trovi gente che prende, allora è bello. Dovrei negare le cose belle, ovvero dare di me agli altri? Soldi, compagnia, sorrisi, simpatia? E a me chi le da?
> Quando non vuoi più dare, perchè ti svegli, invece sei tu quello sbagliato... avessi mai trovato persone che danno oltre che ricevere, senza chiedere...


Ok, sei in un periodo di bassa, neroneronero.
Non riesco a credere che in tutta la tua vita nessuno ti sia mai stato amico. Guarda che quando ci si sente giù, è facile dimenticarsi le cose buone ricevute, e sentirsi ancora più tristi e soli.

E' vero che da quello che scrivi sulle donne, frequenti gente strana 

Tieni duro, magari domani qualche cosa di bello accadrà e ti sentirai meglio...
Io almeno ragionavo così quando pensavo che la vita fosse una grande fregatura, e che avrei voluto non essere mai nata


----------



## Andy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Andy, non ti preoccupare. Non credo proprio che ti denuncerà per diffamazione, andrebbe male a lei. Se non hai raccontato falsità, ed essendo la vostra una relazione nota e alla luce del sole -più o meno- non hai fatto nulla di male, e assolutamente nulla di punibile dalla legge.
> Se ti minaccia di denunciarti per diffamazione, tranquillo e sereno le dici "fallo, e vedrai quante belle cose escono su di te".
> 
> ma soprattutto... evitala se puoi... la stai sentendo ancora?


No, ho deciso basta. Non la cerco più. Anzi forse cambio numero di cellulare.
Sai, gliel'ho detto. Denunciami, ti invito, fallo. Mi dovrai vedere negli occhi davanti al giudice, e davanti i testimoni che porterò. Perchè gli altri in me vedevano chi amava davvero, mentre in lei qualcuno esprimeva apertamente dubbi. E davanti al giudice, gliel'ho detto, dovrà dire il suo vero cognome, che è sposata (cosa che ha negato fino alla fine), ed anche a mia madre e mia nonna, visto che ha truffato anche loro, chiamandole a casa e spacciandosi per un'altra persona. Mia madre e mia nonna ha preso anche in giro...


----------



## Andy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, sei in un periodo di bassa, neroneronero.
> Non riesco a credere che in tutta la tua vita nessuno ti sia mai stato amico. Guarda che quando ci si sente giù, è facile dimenticarsi le cose buone ricevute, e sentirsi ancora più tristi e soli.
> 
> E' vero che da quello che scrivi sulle donne, frequenti gente strana
> ...


Io ero uscito da una storia brutta, mai raccontata qui. Davvero brutta. Qualcuno non ci credeva quando ne accennavo...
Ho messo una paio di anni per uscirne. Ho cercato di pensare positivo, prima una comitiva (poi scoprì che in questa comitiva vi erano persone con un legame verso la mia ex, tra cui qualcuno che probabilmente se la scopava anche, tanto che in mezzo a nuovi amici, lei riuscì a ritrovarmi... chissà come). Lasciai quella comitiva (in cui c'era anche qualcuno di losco, un personaggio che "vendeva preziosi", che conobbi poi abbastanza bene: era un ragazzo abbastanza famoso, DeeJei (non so come si scrive), amico di qualche cantante famoso, che mi raccontava di alcuni retroscena con Mietta. Era uno che non stava nella mia città, ma ogni tanto ci veniva per lavoro e perchè la sua famiglia era qui. Era un "puttano": lo chiamavano le donne per prestazioni a pagamento. Portò una volta, da Milano, una ragazza dell'est bellissima che si scopava. Questa ci provò anche con me. Io mi allontanai, si faceva di droga e beveva birra in continuazione. Lui la voleva aiutare, ma un giorno la massacrò di botte davanti a tutti, perchè beveva birra anche la mattina...).
Dicevo, mi allontanai da quella comitiva. C'era uno poi che mi chiedeva sempre soldi...
Ne trovai un'altra davvero fantastica e arrivai, grazie a loro a frequentare 3 comitive diverse. Tanto che mi sentivo anche disturbato, troppa gente. Poi è venuta questa donna. Ho provato a portarla una volta con una mia comitiva: la serata conclusa a parlare di un mio amico... provai con una seconda comitiva, la serata conclusa a parlare male dei miei amici (avevi detto che quella è una ragazza molto carina, invece è un cesso. Ma te la scopi anche?!! (non è vero, la mia amica è davvero bella, solo gelosie...).
Mamma mia!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Ottobre 2011)

Mi è venuta in mente questa e ve la voglio postare per sdrammatizzare un po', spero.
L'amante a me(via sms) : 'tutte le volte che abbiamo fatto l'amore, io dopo piangevo'
io a mio marito: 'ma la trombavi così male?'


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io ero uscito da una storia brutta, mai raccontata qui. Davvero brutta. Qualcuno non ci credeva quando ne accennavo...
> Ho messo una paio di anni per uscirne. Ho cercato di pensare positivo, prima una comitiva (poi scoprì che in questa comitiva vi erano persone con un legame verso la mia ex, tra cui qualcuno che probabilmente se la scopava anche, tanto che in mezzo a nuovi amici, lei riuscì a ritrovarmi... chissà come). Lasciai quella comitiva (in cui c'era anche qualcuno di losco, un personaggio che "vendeva preziosi", che conobbi poi abbastanza bene: era un ragazzo abbastanza famoso, DeeJei (non so come si scrive), amico di qualche cantante famoso, che mi raccontava di alcuni retroscena con Mietta. Era uno che non stava nella mia città, ma ogni tanto ci veniva per lavoro e perchè la sua famiglia era qui. Era un "puttano": lo chiamavano le donne per prestazioni a pagamento. Portò una volta, da Milano, una ragazza dell'est bellissima che si scopava. Questa ci provò anche con me. Io mi allontanai, si faceva di droga e beveva birra in continuazione. Lui la voleva aiutare, ma un giorno la massacrò di botte davanti a tutti, perchè beveva birra anche la mattina...).
> Dicevo, mi allontanai da quella comitiva. C'era uno poi che mi chiedeva sempre soldi...
> Ne trovai un'altra davvero fantastica e arrivai, grazie a loro a frequentare 3 comitive diverse. Tanto che mi sentivo anche disturbato, troppa gente. Poi è venuta questa donna. Ho provato a portarla una volta con una mia comitiva: la serata conclusa a parlare di un mio amico... provai con una seconda comitiva, la serata conclusa a parlare male dei miei amici (avevi detto che quella è una ragazza molto carina, invece è un cesso. Ma te la scopi anche?!! (non è vero, la mia amica è davvero bella, solo gelosie...).
> Mamma mia!!


Sai a proposito di comitive...
Stazione centrale dei treni a Bucarest...
Fidati, mai conosciuto persone più interessanti che non in quel posto.
Fai saltin...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche 'na cioncatina...:infermo:


AUhauhahahahaa


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi è venuta in mente questa e ve la voglio postare per sdrammatizzare un po', spero.
> L'amante a me(via sms) : 'tutte le volte che abbiamo fatto l'amore, io dopo piangevo'
> io a mio marito: 'ma la trombavi così male?'


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...però che robe eh? L'amante che viene a confidarsi con la moglie...
GUarda se io fossi tuo marito...non so che cosa le avrei fatto...Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrr...dove seiiiiiiiiiii...senti qua...
Stai attento amico mio, trombi quella sbagliata e sta qua va a fare la sborona con tua moglie...
Ma Sbri, hai mai pensato che forse tuo marito, è rimasto vittima di una manipolatrice?

Te lo dico io come iniziano...
" Sospiro" Sento che sei un uomo infelice...
" Sospiro" Chissà quali dure prove la vita ti ha riservato ( ti va di raccontarmele?)
" Sospiro" Sento che non sei felice con tua moglie...magari chissà...un uomo come te...merita il meglio, il di più, l'oltre...

Poi le cose vanno avanti...
" Sospiro" AH sento che tu non lascerai mai tua moglie per me...
" Sospiro " Ma cosa cazzo ci fai ancora con quella moglie, ma non vedi come ti ha ridotto? Povero guarda, io mi prenderò cura di te...

No eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...però che robe eh? L'amante che viene a confidarsi con la moglie...
> GUarda se io fossi tuo marito...non so che cosa le avrei fatto...Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrr...dove seiiiiiiiiiii...senti qua...
> Stai attento amico mio, trombi quella sbagliata e sta qua va a fare la sborona con tua moglie...
> Ma Sbri, hai mai pensato che forse tuo marito, è rimasto vittima di una manipolatrice?
> ...


Conte ma... la conosci??? aggiungo anche '"Sospiro" ci sono rimasta male quando hai detto che tua moglie era la persona più importante per te e che tu l'amavi ancora... sono cose che non si dimenticano...' Robe da matti, vero? l'amante gelosa della moglie... dalle mie parti si dice : il letame che si rivolta al badile


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Conte ma... la conosci??? aggiungo anche '"Sospiro" ci sono rimasta male quando hai detto che tua moglie era la persona più importante per te e che tu l'amavi ancora... sono cose che non si dimenticano...' Robe da matti, vero? l'amante gelosa della moglie... dalle mie parti si dice : il letame che si rivolta al badile


AHAHAHAHAHAHA---non la conosco...
Ma fidati...sono stati questi discorsi qui...che mi hanno fatto chiudere con l'amante...
Penso il più epico vafanculo della mia vita.

Senti ho dovuto...
Questa si è avvicinata troppo a mia moglie...
In un certo senso mi sono parato il culetto...
Per me se una donna mia amica, si avvicina troppo a mia moglie...
Io non mi sento più al sicuro: e non posso più fidarmi di lei.

Vedi Sbri, 
Mia moglie se n'è sempre strafregata delle altre...lei dice le altre...ci sono sempre state e sempre ci saranno...
Ma se salta fuori per esempio che io ho confidato ad un'altra donna come è mia moglie nella sua vita privata, intima...
Fidati...non ci sarebbe perdono.

Sbri sei una donna, e anche con due palle micidiali...
Ora sai benissimo...che...certe donne ( non generalizzo) sanno "cavar fuori" ciò che vogliono da un uomo eh?

Mi dispiace molto per te, ma essendo uomo, molto anche per tuo marito...
Se ha un minimo di orgoglio e dignità...chissà come si vergogna con sè stesso...per l'immensa figura di merda che si è fatto nei suoi confronti...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA---non la conosco...
> Ma fidati...sono stati questi discorsi qui...che mi hanno fatto chiudere con l'amante...
> Penso il più epico vafanculo della mia vita.
> 
> ...


Lui dice di vergognarsi, di aver chiuso quella porta per sempre... ma ... quelle donne le conosco bene... aspettiamo e vediamo, aspettiamo e vediamo


----------



## Tubarao (6 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi è venuta in mente questa e ve la voglio postare per sdrammatizzare un po', spero.
> L'amante a me(via sms) : 'tutte le volte che abbiamo fatto l'amore, io dopo piangevo'
> io a mio marito: 'ma la trombavi così male?'


Stending ovescion


----------



## tesla (6 Ottobre 2011)

a me piace anche molto la frase "non ti credere che io stia bene con me stessa", come a voler dire che anche lei soffriva 
non capisco come sia possibile non poter ammettere di farsi i cazzi propri ed essere felicemente egoisti, senza passare contestualmente anche per vittime di sè stessi.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2011)

Scusate... questo 3d non fa per me perchè io ho tradito, e sono stata io a dire le frasi che mio marito potrebbe mettere qui.

mi rendo conto che avete tutto il diritto di rigirarvele sulla lingua, e ricordare quanto male vi hanno fatto.
Tuttavia, mi permetto di dire qualcosa, ricordando come mi sentivo io all'epoca in cui mio marito mi scoprì.
Nessuna frase, nessuna, mai, avrebbe potuto essere "adeguata".
Scusa... ah, e ti scusi pure?!?!? 
So che non posso chiederti scusa... Ah, e non ti scusi neppure?!?!?!
Mi vergogno  E pensarci prima?!?!? 
Mi sento morire dentro per quello che ho fatto   Oh poverina, TU stai male?
Mi spiace, so che stai malissimo, non immagino neppure quanto, ma  E tu allora non senti nulla? Come è possibile che tu stia lì tutta tranquilla?!?!?

E certe domande, come fai a rispondere?   COme fai?
"ma mi pensavi in quei momenti?" Si: come hai potuto?!?!! No: ah mi cancellavi e basta?!?!?!
"Ma ti sei divertita? Hai goduto?"  Si: troia No: ah, sei andata pure con uno che non ti ha fatto godere?!?!?!? TROIA

Ci sono traditori tranquilli che fingono pentimento, immagino. Ci sono traditori che anche dispiaciuti, non si rendono conto del loro errore. Saranno pochi i traditori pentiti "genuinamente", qualunque cosa voglia dire.

ma, non so se può aiutare, questo pensiero, o se irrita, di rado un traditore scoperto non affronta il dolore che ha arrecato sentendosi profondamente e sinceramente male. 
E le frasi... sono terribili, ma sono frasi, lanciate per impotenza, per disperazione di quello che si è fatto, per cercare di spiegare, per minimizzare, sì, anche, è un istinto umano...

Insomma... non sono tutti dei machiavellici manipolatori senza cuore. 
Scusate


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusate... questo 3d non fa per me perchè io ho tradito, e sono stata io a dire le frasi che mio marito potrebbe mettere qui.
> 
> mi rendo conto che avete tutto il diritto di rigirarvele sulla lingua, e ricordare quanto male vi hanno fatto.
> Tuttavia, mi permetto di dire qualcosa, ricordando come mi sentivo io all'epoca in cui mio marito mi scoprì.
> ...


Mah... a me il tuo post è piaciuto.


----------



## kay76 (6 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusate... questo 3d non fa per me perchè io ho tradito, e sono stata io a dire le frasi che mio marito potrebbe mettere qui.
> 
> mi rendo conto che avete tutto il diritto di rigirarvele sulla lingua, e ricordare quanto male vi hanno fatto.
> Tuttavia, mi permetto di dire qualcosa, ricordando come mi sentivo io all'epoca in cui mio marito mi scoprì.
> ...


Quante volte questo dialogo!
Nausicaa hai ragione.
Ora, a freddo, mi rendo conto che qualsiasi cosa lui dicesse, non mi andava bene. 
avrebbe potuto dirmi qualsiasi cosa che avrei ribattutto, spietata, senza dargli appello.
Credo sia molto difficile trovarsi dall'altra parte, soprattutto nel caso in cui ci si senta delle cacche per quello che si è fatto.
E non esiste frase, parola che in quel momento possa non risultare stupida, banale, idiota, inutile etc.
Forse perchè in quel momento tutto e il contrario di tutto ti fà soffrire.

Ma con il tempo invece quelle parole, le ho aprrezzate e quando le ho sentite e ho cercato con tutto il mio cuore di comprenderele e di credreci almeno un pò, è stato un sollievo sentirle.


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

perché in realtà non c'è  giustificazione degna di un inganno.
possiamo poi indagare motivi e cause ...ma rimane semre il fatto che tutto poteva ...forse doveva essere affrontato prima


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusate... questo 3d non fa per me perchè io ho tradito, e sono stata io a dire le frasi che mio marito potrebbe mettere qui.
> 
> mi rendo conto che avete tutto il diritto di rigirarvele sulla lingua, e ricordare quanto male vi hanno fatto.
> Tuttavia, mi permetto di dire qualcosa, ricordando come mi sentivo io all'epoca in cui mio marito mi scoprì.
> ...


Ti quoto!
Mi hai fatto sorridere...
Ah scusami ho sbagliato.
Ah si? Troppo comodo combinarle e poi chiedere scusa.
Dai mi dispiace.
Non fare la vittima adesso...

Ehm...
Mi vuoi ancora bene?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché in realtà non c'è  giustificazione degna di un inganno.
> possiamo poi indagare motivi e cause ...ma rimane semre il fatto che tutto poteva ...forse doveva essere affrontato prima


Bella forza eh?
Se il sole non fosse infuocato, non scalderebbe.
Ma mettiamoci nei panni di un delinquente...
Questa mi viene da un vecchio frate a cui chiesi la confessione più strana della sua vita...
Mi disse che venne un vecchietto a ringraziare la madonna che tutto era andato bene nel suo lavoro e ora in pensione era sereno.
Lui gli chiese, ma che lavoro faceva lei?
E lui...ah padre io facevo il ladro, ma è sempre andato tutto bene, non ho ucciso nessuno, non sono mai stato beccato ecc..ecc..ecc..

Ok vorrà dire che bisogna essere sinceri:
Si cara, mi sono scopata un'altra...
Ok cara, ti ho ingannato...
Maledetta: mi hai scoperto.
AH cara lo so che stai male, ma chi è stato dirti di scoprirmi?
Visto cosa succede a ficcanasare nella mia vita privata?
E la privacy?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Se tornassi indietro, non cambierei nulla della mia vita.
> Se tornassi indietro e cambiassi qualcosa.... quello che adesso sono non sarei!


Quotone
Purtroppo non posso approvarti...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Ottobre 2011)

io invece cambierei un sacco di cose

forse non sarei quello che sono adesso........ ma mi risparmierei tanta merda molto volentieri


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bella forza eh?
> Se il sole non fosse infuocato, non scalderebbe.
> Ma mettiamoci nei panni di un delinquente...
> Questa mi viene da un vecchio frate a cui chiesi la confessione più strana della sua vita...
> ...



Ciao,
ma che stai dicendo???

Il tradimento è quando non tieni la parola data … tutto qua!

Non ti va più … quella promessa ti è stretta … bene, riformula …

Nessuno impedisce all’altro di vivere la sua vita …

Avvolte mi sembra che tu non abbia idea, cosa significa la vita di coppia … 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> ma che stai dicendo???
> 
> Il tradimento è quando non tieni la parola data … tutto qua!
> ...


EHm...si 
Io non ho idea di cosa sia la vita di coppia.
Ma senti una cosa te la dico con il cuore...
Ho fatto vari tentativi disastrosi...
Poi ho cercato di seguire i vostri consigli con esiti più disastrosi ancora...al punto da dirmi ah la vita di coppia non fa per me...

Poi...ehm...
Sai come vanno certe cose eh?
Ma non è stata colpa mia...è stata lei a volermi a tutti i costi...

La chiave stava nel trovare una tipa fuori almeno quanto me...
E di inventarsi...una vita di coppia...a nostra misura...

Invece di adeguarsi ad un formulario di promesse...
Inventarsi il formulario...

Mitico no?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> io invece cambierei un sacco di cose
> 
> forse non sarei quello che sono adesso........ ma mi risparmierei tanta merda molto volentieri


ANch'io eh?
Ti ho approvato a sto giro...
Facile fare gli sboroni e dire non rinnego niente, tanto per tentare ancora una volta di giustificarsi...
TOrnassi indietro con la consapevolezza che ho ora...
Eheheheheeheheh...avrei evitato anch'io molti casini eh?


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

Credo che ogni coppia formuli il proprio formulario … 
ma appunto, si fa in due … 

sienne


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ANch'io eh?
> Ti ho approvato a sto giro...
> Facile fare gli* sboroni e dire non rinnego niente*, tanto per tentare ancora una volta di giustificarsi...
> TOrnassi indietro con la consapevolezza che ho ora...
> Eheheheheeheheh...avrei evitato anch'io molti casini eh?


no Conte qui ti sbagli! non si tratta di fare gli sboroni! io non cambierei nulla di quello che ho fatto...nemmeno i miei errori perchè è soprattuto grazie ai miei errori che sono diventata la persona che sono!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> no Conte qui ti sbagli! non si tratta di fare gli sboroni! io non cambierei nulla di quello che ho fatto...nemmeno i miei errori perchè è soprattuto grazie ai miei errori che sono diventata la persona che sono!


Beh Simy...tu sei ancora molto giovane eh?
La persona che sei è ancora molto in fieri e divenire.
Anch'io alla tua età la pensavo così.
Direi che mi sono sempre sforzato di imparare dalle persone che mi apparivano migliori di me.
Non ho un concetto statico della personalità eh?
Anzi proprio ieri Ari mi faceva notare come sono cambiato in questi due ultimi anni.
Se oggi sono un uomo migliore, io rinnego quello peggiore eh?


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> no Conte qui ti sbagli! non si tratta di fare gli sboroni! io non cambierei nulla di quello che ho fatto...nemmeno i miei errori perchè è soprattuto grazie ai miei errori che sono diventata la persona che sono!


Brava Simy! :up:

*Sono perche' fui, saro' perche' sono. *
(M. Tancredi)


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Se potessi tornare indietro io cambierei davvero tante cose. Forse chi dice il contrario basa ciò su quello che ha ora che lo soddisfa. Per altri non è sempre così.
Ognuno ha la sua storia, ed anche se sembra una frase fatta, molti tornerebbero indietro per evitare scelte, non sbagliate, perchè si deve sbagliare, ma disastrose. I disastri non li vorrebbe mai nessuno e molte volte, invece di renderti più forte ti possono abbattere come un cavallo.


----------



## Lostris (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Se potessi tornare indietro io cambierei davvero tante cose. Forse chi dice il contrario basa ciò su quello che ha ora che lo soddisfa. Per altri non è sempre così.
> Ognuno ha la sua storia, ed anche se sembra una frase fatta, molti tornerebbero indietro per evitare scelte, non sbagliate, perchè si deve sbagliare, ma disastrose. I disastri non li vorrebbe mai nessuno e molte volte, invece di renderti più forte ti possono abbattere come un cavallo.


Già, penso sia umano fare certi pensieri, soprattutto se le cose sono andate davvero male. 
Però puoi pensarci un milione di volte di tornare indietro e fantasticare su un milione di vite alternative diverse in base alle variazioni sul tema.. ma il punto è che sono solo fantasie.
Sei sempre nella tua realtà, coi tuoi disastri e successi. Tanto vale che impiego il mio tempo in modo più produttivo e penso a cosa posso fare domani per stare un pò meglio di oggi.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Se potessi tornare indietro io cambierei davvero tante cose. Forse chi dice il contrario basa ciò su quello che ha ora che lo soddisfa. Per altri non è sempre così.
> Ognuno ha la sua storia, ed anche se sembra una frase fatta, molti tornerebbero indietro per evitare scelte, non sbagliate, perchè si deve sbagliare, ma disastrose. I disastri non li vorrebbe mai nessuno e molte volte, invece di renderti più forte ti possono abbattere come un cavallo.


Bravo Andy, proprio questo intendevo dire eh?
Poi sono un uomo divorato dai rimpianti, e non ho nessun rimorso, mi dico sempre sono un uomo che ha fatto quello che doveva fare, la buona volontà ce l'ho sempre messa.
Vero i disastri possono abbatterti. Dici bene.


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Rimpianti... quanti...
Comunque, è vero, solo solo fantasie, non si torna indietro. Ma è come quel gioco: se avessi 1000000euro cosa farei? (beh, qui un pò meno fantasioso, domani mi compro un *gratta e vinci*, vinci e... addio mondo  )


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

A proposito di rimpiangere scelte o di voler tornare indietro nel tempo sperando che le cose potessero essere diverse.
Spesso rifletto su un caso limite successo ad un mio collega (non amico, collega universitario). A poco dalla laurea gli morì il fratello per un incidente automobilistico. Mi raccontarono della disperazione sua e dei genitori e di tutte le brutture del momento.
Beh, all'università, preside e compagnia bella si impegnarono per lui, trovandogli una sistemazione in una grossa azienda. Oggi lavora lì, economicamente non guarda in faccia a nessuno, sposato e felice.
Mi chiedo: lui tornerebbe indietro e baratterebbe un futuro incerto con quello che ha ora? 
Non è banale rispondere a questo. E ci penso spesso.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A proposito di rimpiangere scelte o di voler tornare indietro nel tempo sperando che le cose potessero essere diverse.
> Spesso rifletto su un caso limite successo ad un mio collega (non amico, collega universitario). A poco dalla laurea *gli morì il fratello* per un incidente automobilistico. Mi raccontarono della disperazione sua e dei genitori e di tutte le brutture del momento.
> Beh, all'università, preside e compagnia bella si impegnarono per lui, trovandogli una sistemazione in una grossa azienda. Oggi lavora lì, economicamente non guarda in faccia a nessuno, sposato e felice.
> Mi chiedo: lui tornerebbe indietro e baratterebbe un futuro incerto con quello che ha ora?
> Non è banale rispondere a questo. E ci penso spesso.




Io penso, per il fratello lo farebbe ... la morte di un fratello e' una gran perdita. :unhappy:


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io penso, per il fratello lo farebbe ... la morte di un fratello e' una gran perdita. :unhappy:


Non so. Ora ha TUTTO.
Magari potrebbe essere una di quelle persone che pensa che non cambierebbe nulla nella vita. Ma tieni conto che da quella perdita sono passati *molti anni*... Il dottor tempo è intervenuto ed ha appanno gran parte del dolore e del passato. Anche il suo cervello ha seguito un processo di rimozione del dolore di quei momenti, fisiologicamente. E' un'arma di difesa del nostro cervello verso i dolori della vita. Ora stenterebbe a trovare un lavoro o fare una vita di stenti? Non è facile rispondere.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non so. *Ora ha TUTTO.*
> Magari potrebbe essere una di quelle persone che pensa che non cambierebbe nulla nella vita. Ma tieni conto che da quella perdita sono passati *molti anni*... Il dottor tempo è intervenuto ed appannatgran parte del dolore e del passato. Ora stenterebbe a trovare un lavoro o fare una vita di stenti? Non è facile rispondere.


Vero! ... ma non ha piu' un fratello.


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vero! ... ma non ha piu' un fratello.


Ma lui non saprebbe cosa significherebbe avere ora un fratello ed una vita diversa.
Naturale se mi dicessero: per la vita di tua sorella diventeresti miliardario! Io risponderei di no.
Ma se avessi perso mia sorella (facciamo le corna) 10 anni fa e ora fossi felice... tornerei indietro sperando che non fosse successo nulla? Sinceramente non ho una risposta e non ne voglio dare una ipocrita.


----------



## Lostris (7 Ottobre 2011)

Immagino che il 100% delle persone direbbe di sì.
Qualcuno direbbe che nessun prezzo è troppo alto per riavere qualcuno che si ama.
qualcun'altro penserebbe che comunque avrebbe avuto quel successo in ogni caso, a prescindere (pensieri non frenati da falsa modestia..) Che La morte del fratello gli ha offerto un'opportunità che, in ogni caso, avrebbe creato da solo con le proprie capacità.
Ma il punto è che tutti risponderebbero con la piena consapevolezza che si tratta di una cosa impossibile e irrealizzabile...
come dire.. un sondaggio un pò falsato


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Immagino che il 100% delle persone direbbe di sì.
> Qualcuno direbbe che nessun prezzo è troppo alto per riavere qualcuno che si ama.
> qualcun'altro penserebbe che *comunque avrebbe avuto quel successo in ogni caso, a prescindere* (pensieri non frenati da falsa modestia..) Che La morte del fratello gli ha offerto un'opportunità che, in ogni caso, avrebbe creato da solo con le proprie capacità.
> Ma il punto è che tutti risponderebbero con la piena consapevolezza che si tratta di una cosa impossibile e irrealizzabile...
> ...


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Immagino che il 100% delle persone direbbe di sì.
> Qualcuno direbbe che nessun prezzo è troppo alto per riavere qualcuno che si ama.
> qualcun'altro penserebbe che comunque avrebbe avuto quel successo in ogni caso, a prescindere (pensieri non frenati da falsa modestia..) Che La morte del fratello gli ha offerto un'opportunità che, in ogni caso, avrebbe creato da solo con le proprie capacità.
> *Ma il punto è che tutti risponderebbero con la piena consapevolezza che si tratta di una cosa impossibile e irrealizzabile...
> come dire.. un sondaggio un pò falsato *


Naturalmente, si gioca più su come pensa la mente di un essere umano.
Ci sono articoli scintifici seri che discutono di viaggi nel tempo, attraverso tunnel spazio-temporali, wormhole ecc... con paradossi imbarazzanti. Cose impossibili, ma pure gli scienziati di altissimo livello si divertono a immaginare.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Ottobre 2011)

Due cose:



1) mi risparmierei volentieri quei 6-7 anni passati da sballona a farmi tutte le droghe del mondo o quasi, con i vari annessi e connessi. Non sono convinta che se non l'avessi fatto ora sarei una persona peggiore e che mi siano serviti a essere quella che sono... credo che sarei una bella persona (modestia a parte) anche se non fossi passata attraverso quello schifo, perché ero già prima una bella persona

2) ma come cazzo si fa a dire "meno male che è morto suo fratello così ora lui è felice"??????? ma hai idea del dolore che provoca la scomparsa di un familiare? cosa ne sai tu se è felice? è un dolore che ci si porta dietro per tutto il resto dell'esistenza. Ma per piacere.....


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Due cose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa ma te lo devo dire: prima di dare aria alla bocca leggi quello che ho scritto.
Poi possiamo parlarne.

PS: è uno sposato che una volta in trasferta si è fatto una prostituta. Se la mettiamo poi su certi piani, non ho più empatie verso nessuno...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non so. Ora ha TUTTO.
> Magari potrebbe essere una di quelle persone che pensa che non cambierebbe nulla nella vita. Ma tieni conto che da quella perdita sono passati *molti anni*... *Il dottor tempo è intervenuto ed ha appanno gran parte del dolore e del passato. Anche il suo cervello ha seguito un processo di rimozione del dolore di quei momenti, fisiologicamente.* E' un'arma di difesa del nostro cervello verso i dolori della vita. Ora stenterebbe a trovare un lavoro o fare una vita di stenti? Non è facile rispondere.



Tu cosa ne sai? Sei nella sua mente?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Ottobre 2011)

Un dolore del genere non si rimuove mai


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lostris ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Immagino che il 100% delle persone direbbe di sì.
> ...


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Poi cara Quintina, è legittimo porsi domande, e non generalizzare e sensibilizzare molto la gente sul dolore, che ognuno lo vive a modo suo.
C'è anche gente che se ne fotte: una settimana dopo che alla mia "ex" che si prostituiva morì la madre, la beccai a scopare in macchina con uno.
Bel dolore che si portano dietro alcune persone. Quindi, per favore, niente moralismi vuoti...


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Andy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma come fai a scrivere certe cose? ma tu hai mai perso una persona cara?
> ...


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Tu cosa ne sai? Sei nella sua mente?


Non sono nella sua mente.
Ma ti garantisco che non merita nulla di quello che ha avuto regalato...
Se a tutte le persone a cui scompare un caro ci regaliamo una donna che ti ama e un lavoro pieno di soddisfazioni...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non sono nella sua mente.
> Ma ti garantisco che non merita nulla di quello che ha avuto regalato...
> Se a tutte le persone a cui scompare un caro ci regaliamo una donna che ti ama e un lavoro pieno di soddisfazioni...



e tu sei davvero convinto che questa persona non rinuncerebbe a queste cose pur di riavere suo fratello?


se è così, allora è un mostro di insensibilità, una persona senza sentimenti, uno schifo di persona


io per fortuna non credo di conoscere nessuno che arriverebbe a tali livelli di bastardaggine, eppure di bastardi dentro ne conosco diversi


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Poi cara Quintina, è legittimo porsi domande, e non generalizzare e sensibilizzare molto la gente sul dolore, che ognuno lo vive a modo suo.
> C'è anche gente che se ne fotte: una settimana dopo che alla mia "ex" che si prostituiva morì la madre, la beccai a scopare in macchina con uno.
> Bel dolore che si portano dietro alcune persone. Quindi, per favore, niente moralismi vuoti...


Ma insomma dai Andy, non prendere tutto di petto...
Vero sbagliato generalizzare...
Ma c'è pur sempre un buon senso comune no?
Vediamo...
Uhm...ti muore una persona cara...
magari chiedi una settimana di ferie eh? NOn è che dopo una settimana se vai al alvoro non senti dolore o non rispetti il morto.
La tua ex si prostituiva eh?
Sarà tornata a lavorare eh?
Andy...dai...
ma perchè giudichi male sta donna?
Mi pare che l'hai conosciuta tramite un annuncio, nulla ti vieta di innamorarti di una prostituta, ma pretendere che ti sia fedele...data la sua professione...insomma...a loro poi fregano solo i soldi che ci ricavano...


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Non è per quello che faceva. Ma visto che su certe cose ci dovrebbe essere un sentimento comune, non mi pare che questo prevedi scopare col primo che ti telefona. Dopo che tua madre è morta da poco...
Un minimo eh...
Per questo dico che non tutti vivono le cose allo stesso modo.
Ci sono figli che odiano i genitori e che quando muore uno di loro nemmeno vanno ai funerali e viceversa, persone che rinnegano i genitori fino alla morte, uccidendosi poi per una eredità...


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Poi il mio discorso iniziale non voleva mettere in mezzo il fatto che quello o quell'altro è stronzo o meno. Ma mi chiedevo cosa si prova a pensare a certe questioni.


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> *e tu sei davvero convinto che questa persona non rinuncerebbe a queste cose pur di riavere suo fratello?
> 
> 
> se è così, allora è un mostro di insensibilità, una persona senza sentimenti, uno schifo di persona*
> ...


Infatti, non hai capito. Io mi chiedo se rinuncerebbe o meno. Non sono convinto della risposta che dai tu. Perchè è passato tanto tempo ed ora ha tutto. Certo che me lo chiedo. Non è banale la risposta.
Non parlo poi di insensibilità o bastardaggine per avere quello che ha avuto: è stato *fortunato*, non bravo. Ironico, no?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti, non hai capito. Io mi chiedo se rinuncerebbe o meno. Non sono convinto della risposta che dai tu. Perchè è passato tanto tempo ed ora ha tutto. Certo che me lo chiedo. Non è banale la risposta.
> Non parlo poi di insensibilità o bastardaggine per avere quello che ha avuto: è stato *fortunato*, non bravo. Ironico, no?


Io tutto direi, tranne che fortunato. Proprio non mi sembra una definizione esatta


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io tutto direi, tranne che fortunato. Proprio non mi sembra una definizione esatta


Guarda che ora è fortunato. Molto fortunato. Tanto fortunato. Metà dei ragazzi disoccupati in Italia vorrebbero avere la metà che ha lui.
Certo, avrà il suo dolore. Ma è fortunato.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Guarda che ora è fortunato. Molto fortunato. Tanto fortunato. Metà dei ragazzi disoccupati in Italia vorrebbero avere la metà che ha lui.
> Certo, avrà il suo dolore. Ma è fortunato.


Aspetta Andy  forse tu vuoi dire che, nella sforntuna/sventura e' stato fortunato ad incontrare delle persone giuste che lo hanno aiutato a realizzarsi nel campo del lavoro, e' cosi?


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Aspetta Andy  forse tu vuoi dire che, nella sforntuna/sventura e' stato fortunato ad incontrare delle persone giuste che lo hanno aiutato a realizzarsi nel campo del lavoro, e' cosi?


Appunto. Ironicamente, nella sventura ha trovato un paradiso. E non parlo nemmeno di avere avuto fortuna di avere trovato le persone giuste: erano proprio lì, davanti a lui. Senza muovere un dito. Più che fortuna, da questo punto di vista.
E quindi, a distanza di anni (ne saranno passati una decina) lui accetterebbe la sua vita per come è adesso (tenendosi il dolore dentro e sapendo di averlo ormai interiorizzato e compreso), o vorrebbe tornare indietro, magari con il fratello ancora in vita ed un'altra ben diversa aspettativa di vita personale?
E dicevo che non trovo scontata la risposta.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Appunto. Ironicamente, nella sventura ha trovato un paradiso. E non parlo nemmeno di avere avuto fortuna di avere trovato le persone giuste: erano proprio lì, davanti a lui. Senza muovere un dito. Più che fortuna, da questo punto di vista.
> E quindi, a distanza di anni (ne saranno passati una decina) *lui accetterebbe la sua vita per come è adesso, o vorrebbe tornare indietro, magari con il fratello ancora in vita* ed un'altra ben diversa aspettativa di vita personale?
> E dicevo che non trovo scontata la risposta.


Questo devi chiederlo a lui.


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo devi chiederlo a lui.


Sappiamo cosa dice la gente. Spesso quello che non pensa davvero 
In questo caso particolare non direbbe mai una verità, ma la risposta sarebbe banale: altrimenti agli occhi degli altri, sì che sarebbe un mostro di insensibilità.
La domanda non ha risposta in realtà.


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

PS: nel mio dipartimento morì un docente. Fu una cosa improvvisa. Il suo pupillo, che aveva fatto carriera grazie a lui (ci lavoravo a contatto ogni giorno...)... era felice sotto sotto, lo si vedeva da tante piccole cose.
Perchè? Un segreto in meno che possa uscire allo scoperto... Per questo, sulla perdita di certe persone non sarei così banale nel tirare fuori luoghi comuni.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sappiamo cosa dice la gente. Spesso quello che non pensa davvero
> In questo caso particolare non direbbe mai una verità, ma la risposta sarebbe banale: altrimenti agli occhi degli altri, sì che sarebbe un mostro di insensibilità.
> La domanda non ha risposta in realtà.


Io per riavere mio fratello lo farei il cambio anzi, darei un braccio in cambio. 



Per la mia Mamma darei entrambe le mie ganbe


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io per riavere mio fratello lo farei il cambio anzi, darei un braccio in cambio.
> 
> 
> Per la mia Mamma darei entrambe le mie ganbe


Sì, ma non penso ci sia una risposta universale vera per tutti. Non per riavere la persona in se stessa, ma dopo anni pensare di rifare tutto da capo prendendo strade diverse e forse peggiori. Anche se si è finalmente trovata una serenità.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma non penso ci sia una risposta universale vera per tutti. Non per riavere la persona in se stessa, ma dopo anni pensare di rifare tutto da capo prendendo strade diverse e forse peggiori. Anche se si è finalmente trovata una serenità.


Vuoi dire che ci si rassegna a quel dolore, a quella mancanza/vuoto ... non credo, nella sua "serenita' " ci sara' per sempre un grandissimo vuoto che nessuno e niente potra' occupare. :unhappy:


----------



## elena_ (7 Ottobre 2011)

*in topic*

"Ti sposerei": e io non sapevo se mettermi a ridere o tirargli uno schiaffo...


----------



## stellanuova (7 Ottobre 2011)

ti sposerei ..... è molto diverso da ti sposerò
implica tanti se ..... troppi se ..... ti sposerei se .......

poi sposarsi ? costa un botto, pensa a quanti
soldini si risparmiano


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusate... questo 3d non fa per me perchè io ho tradito, e sono stata io a dire le frasi che mio marito potrebbe mettere qui.
> 
> mi rendo conto che avete tutto il diritto di rigirarvele sulla lingua, e ricordare quanto male vi hanno fatto.
> Tuttavia, mi permetto di dire qualcosa, ricordando come mi sentivo io all'epoca in cui mio marito mi scoprì.
> ...


Per affondare ancora di più il coltello nella piaga vorrei aggiungere qualcosa.
Poche parole ma se ci riesco molto forti; immagina il tradito nausicaa che, oltre al suo dolore, deve anche scontare nell'immediato e nello stesso istante, e prendersi carico del dolore, della morte dentro, della persona che ti ha tradito, e che ti ama.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2011)

Ragà se tornassimo indietro nella vita è chiaro che ognuno di noi cambierebbe quell'istante che adesso noi pensiamo sia sbagliato, ed è giusto cambiarlo se pensiamo che sia sbagliato.
Ma un conto è cambiare piccole cose, ed è chiaro che anche io a questo punto cambierei situazioni, un conto e ritornare indietro nel tempo e seguire un percorso di vita da capo..... 
Quindi ribadisco che non vorrei tornare indietro. Accetto quello che sono corna comprese!!


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Per affondare ancora di più il coltello nella piaga vorrei aggiungere qualcosa.
> Poche parole ma se ci riesco molto forti; immagina il tradito nausicaa che, oltre al suo dolore, deve anche scontare nell'immediato e nello stesso istante, e prendersi carico del dolore, della morte dentro, della persona che ti ha tradito, e che ti ama.


Certo che lo immagino.
Certo che chi è tradito ha il diritto di urlare, stare male, e di non preoccuparsi del dolore di chi ha tradito.

Il mio post infatti non era un "ma guardate che anche chi tradisce soffre tanto poverino dovete capirlo".
Era un "sappiate che se una delle cose che vi fanno male sono il presunto cinismo e menefreghismo di chi vi ha tradito, non è detto che siano così cinici come pensate in quell'istante. Anche se vi sembra, per il dolore in cui siete immersi, che chi vi ha tradito non capisca quello che ha fatto, il dolore che vi ha dato... magari lo capisce, solo che non ci sono frasi adeguate per esprimerlo".


----------



## sienne (8 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao, 

Certo, soffrono … 
Anche se avvolte mi chiedo, per che cosa esattamente … 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Certo che lo immagino.
> Certo che chi è tradito ha il diritto di urlare, stare male, e di non preoccuparsi del dolore di chi ha tradito.
> 
> Il mio post infatti non era un "ma guardate che anche chi tradisce soffre tanto poverino dovete capirlo".
> Era un "sappiate che se una delle cose che vi fanno male sono il presunto cinismo e menefreghismo di chi vi ha tradito, non è detto che siano così cinici come pensate in quell'istante. Anche se vi sembra, per il dolore in cui siete immersi, che chi vi ha tradito non capisca quello che ha fatto, il dolore che vi ha dato... magari lo capisce, solo che non ci sono frasi adeguate per esprimerlo".


Forse ci siamo capiti. o forse no.
 Io intendevo dire che in alcuni casi, ed in questo caso, nel mio. La frase evidenziata sopra in parte ma solo in parte è stata attrice della mia vicenda; perchè quando lei mi ha detto che mi ha tradito, non ho pensato solo ed esclusivamente al mio dolore. Ma chissà per quale cavolo di motivo  ho sentito addosso il peso del suo dolore, ed avevo oltre il mio dolore il pensiero di voler attenuare il suo. Da subito cioè da credo un paio di minuti dopo la notizia mi stava più a cuore alleviare le sue pene che non le mie.


----------



## sienne (8 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,


Cavolo Claudio … 
hai descritto esattamente quello che accadde a me quella sera e i giorni successivi.

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Certo, soffrono …
> Anche se avvolte mi chiedo, per che cosa esattamente …
> ...


Parlo solo per me, eh...

Per il dolore arrecato, in primo luogo. Ci si sente delle merde, ci si riconosce merde, per aver fatto soffrire una persona. Quella secondo me è la prima e più forte fonte di dolore. 

Non so poi quanti soffrano al pensiero di quello che hanno fatto in sè. Non so quanti stiano male per il riconoscere di aver fatto qualcosa di contrario alle proprie idee. Non so quanti soffrano all'idea di aver rovinato forse il rapporto con il coniuge.

Ma Sienne, credimi, per il dolore che ho arrecato a mio marito, io non smetterò mai di rimproverarmi.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Forse ci siamo capiti. o forse no.
> Io intendevo dire che in alcuni casi, ed in questo caso, nel mio. La frase evidenziata sopra in parte ma solo in parte è stata attrice della mia vicenda; perchè quando lei mi ha detto che mi ha tradito, non ho pensato solo ed esclusivamente al mio dolore. Ma chissà per quale cavolo di motivo  ho sentito addosso il peso del suo dolore, ed avevo oltre il mio dolore il pensiero di voler attenuare il suo. Da subito cioè da credo un paio di minuti dopo la notizia mi stava più a cuore alleviare le sue pene che non le mie.


No non ti avevo capito  mi ero messa subito "sulla difensiva" e avevo interpretato male.
Che ti posso dire? Il tuo atteggiamento in quei momenti di certo è stato uno dei motivi che vi ha permesso di ritrovare la vostra coppia... complimenti


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No non ti avevo capito  mi ero messa subito "sulla difensiva" e avevo interpretato male.
> Che ti posso dire? Il tuo atteggiamento in quei momenti di certo è stato uno dei motivi che vi ha permesso di ritrovare la vostra coppia... complimenti


He già. Sai che quasi quasi vorrei iniziare una discussione dove i traditi domandano come fare per dare sollievo a chi ora cerca di rimediare al suo errore. ( Intendiamoci bene, sono convinto che se un errore c'è stato, parte della responsabilità ricade anche sul tradito.) 

Ed inoltre se è possibile, vorrei conoscere una donna che ha tradito il marito una sola volta e che ha capito da subito l'errore commesso.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> He già. Sai che quasi quasi vorrei iniziare una discussione dove i traditi domandano come fare per dare sollievo a chi ora cerca di rimediare al suo errore. ( Intendiamoci bene, sono convinto che se un errore c'è stato, parte della responsabilità ricade anche sul tradito.)
> 
> Ed inoltre se è possibile, vorrei conoscere una donna che ha tradito il marito una sola volta e che ha capito da subito l'errore commesso.


Ehm non io...
Ho tradito una sola volta ma il resto lasciamolo stare.

Ma mi ricordo una donna che scriveva qua poco tempo fa che appunto aveva tradito una sola volta anni prima e ancora si tormentava per il rimorso...


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2011)

*Nessuno tocchi Caino*

:mrgreen:​


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Certo, soffrono …
> Anche se avvolte *mi chiedo, per che cosa esattamente …
> ...




Per la figura di merda Sienne  perche' loro si credevano migliori di altri etc etc etc :mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (8 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Nessuno tocchi Caino*
> 
> :mrgreen:​



ma allora cominciamo a rispettare anche abele 
perchè se caino rispetta abele, nessuno avrà voglia di alzare un dito contro di lui........


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per la figura di merda Sienne  perche' loro si credevano migliori di altri etc etc etc :mrgreen:


Eppure non credi che tuo marito soffrisse solo per la figura di merda, altrimenti non avreste ora il rapporto che avete, no?


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eppure non credi che tuo marito soffrisse solo per la figura di merda, altrimenti non avreste ora il rapporto che avete, no?



Mio marito ha sofferto di piu' perche' e' un "puritano" e, la figura di merda piu' grossa l'ha fatta  nei suoi confronti ... in famiglia, tra amici/conoscenti ci si aspettava piu' un tradimento da parte mia che da lui ... lui e' stato sempre considerato "un'acqua cheta", la ribelle e casinara/monella sono io :mrgreen: quando si discuteva sul tradimento il suo giudizio era ferreo/rigido: Un calcio in culo, cambio della serratura e via  comprendi? Mi sono spiegata?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mio marito ha sofferto di piu' perche' e' un "puritano" e, la figura di merda piu' grossa l'ha fatta  nei suoi confronti ... in famiglia, tra amici/conoscenti ci si aspettava piu' un tradimento da parte mia che da lui ... lui e' stato sempre considerato "un'acqua cheta", la ribelle e casinara/monella sono io :mrgreen: quando si discuteva sul tradimento il suo giudizio era ferreo/rigido: Un calcio in culo, cambio della serratura e via  comprendi? Mi sono spiegata?


Penso di sì.
Mi riesce comunque difficile pensare che non abbia sofferto di più per quello che ha fatto a te, cmq è un limite mio.


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Penso di sì.
> Mi riesce comunque difficile pensare che non abbia sofferto di più per quello che ha fatto a te, cmq è un limite mio.


E qui casca l'asino, lui si sentiva perfetto


----------



## sienne (8 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

Lui maledice quel giorno … 
Non per il dolore che ha provocato … 
Bensì per quello che ha perso … 

La sua bella frase è “vorrei che tornasse tutto come prima” … 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Lui maledice quel giorno …
> Non per il dolore che ha provocato …
> ...


Di sicuro c'è anche quello...
Ma è difficile dire "mi fa male averti fatto male"... è un'altra frase che al momento sarebbe presa moooolto male. 
Ah sì? Adesso fa male A TE aver fatto male a me? Devo dispiacermi del tuo dolore poverino? Dovrei sentirmi in colpa perchè sto male? 

Sienne... non so come è tuo marito, ma pochissime persone al mondo non si sentirebbero straziare il cuore al vedere quanto male hanno provocato. TRA gli altri motivi di biasimo verso se stessi.

E sai, credo che se tu sentissi che lui "privilegia" il dolore per quello che ha provocato, e non per quello che ha perso, ti sentiresti ugualmente tradita perchè penseresti che non dà importanza al vostro rapporto, e che soffre solo per il dover vedere il tuo dolore.

Di nuovo, non sto dicendo che chi tradisce poverino soffre tanto e bisogna capirlo. Sto dicendo che alcune frasi che sembrano fare ancora più male, come se girassero il coltello nella piaga, in realtà fanno male perchè nulla può fare stare meglio. Certe frasi, non sono l'ulteriore prova dell'altrui poco amore.


----------



## sienne (8 Ottobre 2011)

Cara Nausica,

il mio compagno è molto egoista e narcisista … 

sempre saputo, ma funzionavamo molto bene così … 

abbiamo sempre parlato molto … anche ora … e il suo dispiacere ruota attorno al fatto, che ha cambiato il nostro rapporto … cioè io sono cambiata. Quando ha quei rari momenti dove cerca di capire il perché io sia cambiata così radicalmente, scappa … solo una volta mi disse, non oso immaginare il dolore che ho provocato, perché quando lo faccio sto proprio male.

Lui sta male perché ha perso mille attenzioni che li regalavo ogni giorno … 
Lui sta male, perché la libertà che ha, non si basa più sulla fiducia, ma su un mio menefreghismo … 
Lui soffre, perché non è più in primo piano … 
Lui soffre perché ha paura che qualcuno lo venga a sapere … 
Lui soffre perché crede di aver fallito … 
Ecc. Ecc. Ecc.

Guarda, l’altra settimana sono andata da lui con il cuore in mano … e gli ho detto, dobbiamo rivolgerci a un aiuto professionale, perché soli non ce la facciamo … 
Non ne vuole sapere niente … se ne esce con mille scuse … dice, che non ce la fa ad affrontare la questione … 
Ma non ha capito una cippa!!! Non si tratta del mio dolore … si tratta di parlarne, per capire cosa ci è successo … per capire se abbiamo preso veramente la strada giusta … ecc. 

Se soffrisse veramente in modo pesante … cercherebbe di porne fine …

Sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2011)

Sienne...

Non so che dire... solo, ti auguro ogni bene, tutte le cose belle del mondo...


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Cara Nausica,
> 
> il mio compagno è molto egoista e narcisista …
> 
> ...


Beh, direi proprio un atteggiamento narcisista. Soffre del SUO fallimento di coppia come SUA realizzazione.

Sienne, scusa se mi permetto, effettivamente lui non ha capito. Ma tu hai capito molto di lui.

Cosa sucederebbe se gli parlassi di lui? Se è un narcisista e tu gli dimostrassi i suoi deficit, potresti ottenere più attenzione.

Se è intelligente potrebbe aspirare a migliorarsi.


----------



## sienne (8 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Beh, direi proprio un atteggiamento narcisista. Soffre del SUO fallimento di coppia come SUA realizzazione.
> 
> Sienne, scusa se mi permetto, effettivamente lui non ha capito. Ma tu hai capito molto di lui.
> 
> ...


Ciao,

Infatti … non ha capito … eppure è molto intelligente … 

Tu hai mai provato a parlare con un egoista, narcisista depresso?

Perché lui è anche depresso e sta andando in contro ad un burn-out … 

Impossibile …

Il suo medico, che abita affianco a noi, mi ha consigliato già più volte di badare bene a lui … che è molto preoccupato … di darli molto spazio e di motivarlo a muoversi il più possibile. 
Ora sto cercando un terapeuta qualificato … un po’ lontano dal nostro paesello … perché il suo medico parla e parla, ma non sa che la situazione è anche così, perché lui si è auto squalificato … del fattaccio non sa niente! 
Io non sono in grado di aiutarlo … 
Lui non vuole farsi aiutare … 
Vediamo se davanti ai fatti compiuti è ponendolo davanti ad una condizione lui non si piega … 
Perché ci ho riflettuto a lungo … non posso lasciare una persona che sta così male … 
Gli do l’ultima mazzata … ma posso allontanarmi da casa per un po’ … 
ed io so che di ciò lui ha terrore. 

sienne


----------



## Sole (8 Ottobre 2011)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Infatti … non ha capito … eppure è molto intelligente …
> 
> Tu hai mai provato a parlare con un egoista, narcisista depresso?
> 
> ...


Sienne, quando parli del tuo compagno mi sembra di capirti bene.

Il mio si è fatto carico di suoi malesseri esistenziali, gli stessi che l'hanno portato a distruggere il nostro matrimonio ma, in primis, se stesso.
Si sta facendo aiutare, è molto cambiato come marito e come padre, tanto che il suo cambiamento mi ha quasi destabilizzato. Dopo anni di assenza e lontananza emotiva, oggi mi trovo accanto un uomo presente, che mi dimostra il suo amore come non ha mai fatto.

Però il suo è un percorso lungo. E il malessere che ha dentro ha radici profonde.
Ogni tanto esce fuori il bambino egocentrico e bisognoso di attenzioni che rivendica i suoi diritti, spesso a scapito dei miei. Lui, dopo anni di tradimenti, si sente cambiato e vorrebbe che questo cambiamento cancellasse di colpo i segni del male che mi ha fatto.
Lui mi vorrebbe sempre presente per lui, si dispera e va in crisi se a volte mi allontano o manifesto il desiderio di stare da sola. Non riesce a capacitarsi del fatto che a volte ho bisogno di starmene per conto mio. Soffre terribilmente, mi vomita addosso tutta la sua rabbia, poi si accorge che facendo così mi allontana ancora di più e mi chiede scusa, mi dice che ha solo paura di perdermi e che, se così fosse, non riuscirebbe a sopravvivere.

Così io mi sento legata, responsabile, e alla fine tendo a soffocare la parte di me che vuol fare chiarezza. Ho paura di fare chiarezza. Perchè se scoprissi che quello che voglio è altrove, lui sprofonderebbe in un baratro.

Quello che so è che il nostro è un rapporto molto complice e profondo. Che la nostra è una famiglia felice, dove si ride, si parla, si condivide molto. Ma a volte percepisco un disagio... come una specie di ricatto silenzioso che pesa su di me, anche se nella vita di tutti i giorni cerco di dimenticarlo. Il terrore del tuo compagno è molto simile a quello che vive il mio. E il peso che questo terrore ha nelle nostre scelte di 'compagne' credo sia più grande di ciò che vogliamo ammettere a noi stesse.

Mi sono dilungata un po', ma forse ne avevo bisogno.


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sienne, quando parli del tuo compagno mi sembra di capirti bene.
> 
> Il mio si è fatto carico di suoi malesseri esistenziali, gli stessi che l'hanno portato a distruggere il nostro matrimonio ma, in primis, se stesso.
> Si sta facendo aiutare, è molto cambiato come marito e come padre, tanto che il suo cambiamento mi ha quasi destabilizzato. Dopo anni di assenza e lontananza emotiva, oggi mi trovo accanto un uomo presente, che mi dimostra il suo amore come non ha mai fatto.
> ...


Grazie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sienne, quando parli del tuo compagno mi sembra di capirti bene.
> 
> Il mio si è fatto carico di suoi malesseri esistenziali, gli stessi che l'hanno portato a distruggere il nostro matrimonio ma, in primis, se stesso.
> Si sta facendo aiutare, è molto cambiato come marito e come padre, tanto che il suo cambiamento mi ha quasi destabilizzato. Dopo anni di assenza e lontananza emotiva, oggi mi trovo accanto un uomo presente, che mi dimostra il suo amore come non ha mai fatto.
> ...


già, avverto anche io qualcosa di simile, una paura di cui non capisco bene la causa... e il peso di non poter vivere quello che sento... strano... grazie Sole, mi hai fatto proprio riflettere.


----------



## dottor manhattan (9 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,  Infatti  non ha capito  eppure è molto intelligente    Tu hai mai provato a parlare con un egoista, narcisista depresso?  Perché lui è anche depresso e sta andando in contro ad un burn-out    Impossibile   Il suo medico, che abita affianco a noi, mi ha consigliato già più volte di badare bene a lui  che è molto preoccupato  di darli molto spazio e di motivarlo a muoversi il più possibile.  Ora sto cercando un terapeuta qualificato  un po lontano dal nostro paesello  perché il suo medico parla e parla, ma non sa che la situazione è anche così, perché lui si è auto squalificato  del fattaccio non sa niente!  Io non sono in grado di aiutarlo   Lui non vuole farsi aiutare   Vediamo se davanti ai fatti compiuti è ponendolo davanti ad una condizione lui non si piega   Perché ci ho riflettuto a lungo  non posso lasciare una persona che sta così male   Gli do lultima mazzata  ma posso allontanarmi da casa per un po   ed io so che di ciò lui ha terrore.   sienne


   Depressione. So quanto è difficile gestirla.  Quindi il vostro è anche un problema "logistico". Nel senso che, sempre per preservare la sua immagine, finora non avete potuto affrontare una terapia adeguata a causa dei suoi complessi e di un contesto sociale nel quale neanche il vostro medico può essere ritenuto una figura al di sopra dei pregiudizi. Ho capito bene?  Credo tu stia facendo bene a cercare un buon terapeuta al di fuori di quel contesto, per quanto discutibile è per voi un grosso ostacolo nonché una perdita di tempo.  In effetti da sola non potresti riuscire, del resto tu stessa costituisci uno degli specchi del suo narcisismo. Fai bene quindi ad introdurre un elemento esterno, il terapeuta, al di sopra dei pregiudizi e che non vi conosca. E' un buon modo per andare dritti al sodo e per dare a tuo marito la possibilità di sbloccarsi.  In bocca al lupo Sienne.


----------



## sienne (9 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao, 

Grazie Sole … e DM …

La testimonianza della tua storia Sole, mi ha dato un po’ di pace e coraggio. 
Nel senso, che sto in mezzo ad un percorso che durerà ancora per un bel po’ di tempo. 
Me ne devo fare una ragione e avere ancora molta pazienza …  

Ed è vero, è proprio vero … c’è un ricatto emotivo che abbiamo accettato in silenzio, 
e avvolte pesa … e ci impedisce, di andare veramente a fondo alla questione. 

Abbiamo parlato fino a mezz’ora fa … ho espresso nuovamente il mio grido di bisogno d’aiuto. Tutto fiero mi ha dichiarato che sta per iniziare una cura a base di antidepressiva, ma senza una terapia psicologica … è il medico di accanto che glielo ha consigliato e prescritto ed essendo buoni amici troveranno il modo di parlare … di filosofare un po’ sulla vita. Conoscendolo, so di aver raggiunto già una cosa inimmaginabile … ma so anche che mi sta prendendo per scema, ha fatto tutto questo per tenermi buona … 
e ce l’ha fatta nuovamente a svincolarsi … 

Io l’aiuto lo cerco ugualmente … 
perché lui in tutta questa manovra ha dimenticato una cosa: Sono pure IO che ho bisogno d’aiuto! 
Non so come comportarmi! Da una parte capisco il disagio della depressione, comprendo che non posso metterlo sotto pressione e tutto quello che volete … ma io? Sono già due anni che mi sono annullata per dare spazio a lui, per darli tempo, per sostenerlo, per farlo reagire! Da sola ho affrontato la mia malattia, per non farli pesare niente … 
Ora sono ridotta all’osso … sto in un certo senso, peggiore di quando ho scoperto il fattaccio … 

No, non è vero che il tempo a giusta le cose … se non si affronta, il tempo peggiora solamente … 

sienne


----------



## Andy (9 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Grazie Sole … e DM …
> 
> ...


Io penso che il tempo aggiusta tutte le cose, che è il tuo miglior amico da una parte, ma il peggiore dall'altra (perchè il tempo passa, così la vita). Ma solo quando la situazione la si è affrontata e ci siamo dati delle risposte o dei convincimenti:
- non mi ama e non mi ha mai amato
- mi ha tradito
- è una persona schifosa e lo sto scoprendo ora... e così via
Se non è così, se non ci sono risposte, se si è nei dubbi, il tempo servirà solo a struggerci di più. Per questo io preferisco sempre la verità e sapere tutto: dubbio che mi tradisca? Investigo, lo devo sapere. Poi, pace (a me, non a lei...)


----------



## Andy (9 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;8mWVt-MpEKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWVt-MpEKE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## sienne (9 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

Io non controllo Andy,
Se ti vogliono ingannare, t’ingannano …
Basta un secondo cellulare e aprire un nuovo account email. 

Non vivo nel dubbio … credo che sia sincero … 
ma non affrontando un problema, tu continui a vivere nel passato … 

il mio problema sta in un certo senso tutto qui …

sienne


----------



## Andy (9 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> *Io non controllo Andy,
> Se ti vogliono ingannare, t’ingannano …
> ...


Il controllo è inutile. Infatti non serve a nulla. Potrei avere 10-20 telefoni, 30 schede, account su qualsiasi sito di incontri, in incognito. Avere un hobby, in palestra, scuola di ballo, scuola guida, e farmi un amante lì. l controllo è inutile e deleterio anche per la propria salute: non vivi più. Per questo la fiducia è fondamentale in un rapporto che prosegue normalmente. Io purtroppo ho fatto sempre lo stesso errore di dare fiducia anche di fronte agli scricchiolii. Al lupo, al lupo, e facevo finta di nulla. Poi il lupo è arrivato davvero, e io stavo guardando la TV...
Io parlo di capire il problema quando le cose vanno male o quando finiscono. In questi momenti diventa terribilmente più facile scoprire le cause.
Posso voler non saperne nulla, ma se ancora amo quella persona, mi struggerò sempre nel dubbio. Preferirei della risposte. Se faccio una domanda voglio delle risposte. Se la risposta non la potrò mai avere, amen, ma penso ad altro, devo riuscirci. Se la risposta la posso avere, che sia la verità.


----------



## sienne (9 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

Quando ho scoperto il fatto … lui ha in concreto abbassato le mutande: 
mi ha fatto leggere tutta la loro corrispondenza, 
mi ha raccontato tutto quello che cera da raccontare … 

Quella sincerità ... ha avuto un suo prezzo … credimi … mi ha spezzato …

Capire quello che non va … o che non andava … è quello che vorrei tanto … 
ma se vuoi ricostruire, non puoi fare questo percorso da solo … come posso rispondermi a certe domande? 

La risposta che ricevo è: ti voglio un bene dell’anima … ma non farmi questo … fa troppo male … 

sienne


----------



## Mari' (9 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Quando ho scoperto il fatto … lui ha in concreto abbassato le mutande:
> mi ha fatto leggere tutta la loro corrispondenza,
> ...


Quanto tempo e' passato dalla scoperta?


----------

